# 3 turbo's dead. Reason unknown.



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

*Savvy's build thread and general 1.8t nonsense.*

*Edit1: Skip to page 6 for near-finished update pics.*

First off, here's my most recent thread. We have deduced my current problem is probably my turbo seals. My GTI drips oil for a while after each time I drive it. I pinpointed the oil is coming from my turbo.

History:
I bought the car somewhere around 20k miles ago. It's at around 135k right now. Over the past 20k miles, it's been NOTHING but repairs. I have concluded that the previous owner (teenage punk) treated the car like sh**.
Here's the repairs off the top of my head:
Timing belt, acc belt, t belt tensioner, water pump.
Radiator.
Entire front end supension (cont arms, all bushings, etc).
Both front wheel bearings.
All four struts (with coils) and strut mounts/bearings.
Most coolant hoses.
Head gasket, cam tensioner seal, valve cover gasket.
K03s turbo.
All exhaust seals/gaskets.
All 4 coil packs.
Spark plugs.
Oil pan.
Diverter Valve.
Driver axle twice, finally replaced both front axles with Raxles. Tired of offbrand axles.
Rear strut mounts.
Coolant flange.
Oil filter.
MAF.
N75.

The turbo was dying when I bought the GTI from him. I was unaware because he pressure washed the engine and the turbo still pulled well. (I've learned a lot since then [2years ago])
I replaced the original k03s with a k03 (temporary replacement, $ issues).
Soon after (and most recently) I bought a used k03s for a more permanent replacement.

When I installed the most recent/current k03s, it was in great condition visually. And it had 0 shaft play (less than 1mm).

Here is a pic of what's happening now (crappy night-time cell picture, my apologies):








This oil collected on the turbo in less than 50 miles.

My plan was to upgrade the sh!tty exhaust to a 42DD 2.5" downpipe and 3" catback. Install a FMIC. Grab a set of decent wheels and tires. _Then_ go with a k04 or Franken Turbo.

I really didn't expect to replace the turbo already.

So my question to you guys... *what do you think is killing my turbo repeatedly? And does it look like the seals on the turbo, or something else?* I drive my GTI easy-ish. I'm 23 not some teenager who wants to race. Never tracked my GTI, but I do enjoy my (safe) speed.

This really sucks because I make decent money at a full time job, but I don't have an extra $1500 to drop unexpectedly on a turbo (and I honestly need to replace my tires first).


Edit: Technically, the second turbo (the k03) didn't die. But it didn't boost as well as the k03s (obviously) so I swapped it out.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> First off, here's my most recent thread. We have deduced my current problem is probably my turbo seals. My GTI drips oil for a while after each time I drive it. I pinpointed the oil is coming from my turbo.
> 
> History:
> I bought the car somewhere around 20k miles ago. It's at around 135k right now. Over the past 20k miles, it's been NOTHING but repairs. I have concluded that the previous owner (teenage punk) treated the car like sh**.
> ...


you should post thisin the 1,8t engine forum... also, whats going on with you PCV system? that can pass oil into your intake tract


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> you should post thisin the 1,8t engine forum... also, whats going on with you PCV system? that can pass oil into your intake tract


Yea, I actually made a thread there first. I linked it in the first sentence of this thread. 

If this oil issue is my PCV, I would probably cry tears of joy. I really don't want to replace my turbo quite yet. (I'll swap it out in January if possible)

Would a shot PCV throw a code?

The PCV isn't nearly as hard to pull as a turbo, I can take a look at it this afternoon. After I watch the newest episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

"Yeah I get it, s hit happens'. epic WD


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Yea, I actually made a thread there first. I linked it in the first sentence of this thread.
> 
> If this oil issue is my PCV, I would probably cry tears of joy. I really don't want to replace my turbo quite yet. (I'll swap it out in January if possible)
> 
> ...


:laugh: yea somehow i didnt notice the link but give you PCV system a good check, i mean what are the chances 3 turbos, same problem :screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

also make sure your oil return line is in good shape :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

masterqaz said:


> "Yeah I get it, s hit happens'. epic WD


Hahaha that was so epic!! *shnikk*



Big_Tom said:


> :laugh: yea somehow i didnt notice the link but give you PCV system a good check, i mean what are the chances 3 turbos, same problem :screwy:


Technically the k03 never broke if memory serves but it just wasnt the same as a sport. But yea even two turbos.... My thoughts exactly.

I was just wreckin my brains i swear i replaced the pcv before but i can't find a receipt from ecs anywhere.
Also i found oil around the shifter and right side of my head. So the turbo isnt the only area with oil.
Also, it hit me... When i replaced the turbo most recently i found oil in my pancake pipe if memory serves. Another indication of the pcv system?

And i didnt have a chance to pull my pcv tonight. But i read that if i pull my oil billet and the engine idle doesn't change, that's also an indication? Cuz i did that tonight and it didn't affect the idle.

Let's say it's the pcv system. If i run my gti to work and back, twenty miles round trip. Without boosting. Will it hurt my engine in any way?
what if it's the turbo and i keep it under 3-4 psi. Will my engine be ok for now?

Thanks for the help so far. :beer:

~Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha that was so epic!! *shnikk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the oil in your intercooler pipes could be coming from the pcv system or your turbo is passing it thru. make sure you're oil return line is good. also i dont think pulling your dip stick will affect idle. a short drive to work should not kill you as long as you dont beat on the car too much while sorting out these issues


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> the oil in your intercooler pipes could be coming from the pcv system or your turbo is passing it thru. make sure you're oil return line is good. also i dont think pulling your dip stick will affect idle. a short drive to work should not kill you as long as you dont beat on the car too much while sorting out these issues


Hmm alright. Yea I don't have much time on the weekdays to do any work on my car or bike. But come Saturday, I'll be get'n into it.

As for the oil return line... how would that affect oil collecting around the turbo in that pic, or on the right-side of my head?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

well if the oil can't drain, it has no choice but to come out of the seals and into your intake


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> well if the oil can't drain, it has no choice but to come out of the seals and into your intake


Ahhh. I was thinking you meant a leak not a stoppage. Smart!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Ahhh. I was thinking you meant a leak not a stoppage. Smart!


yes, it could be clogged. or pinched somehow :beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Pinched. It just clicked when you said that....

I'm running the original oil return line currently.
OEM k03s.
Hybrid oil pan.
.
.
.
Do I need a different type oil return line? Like such?


> For those converting over to the hybrid oil pan.


I just saw this earlier today.
I wonder if my oil return has twisted.

Let's say it has, hypothetically. The oil leaking around my engine. Could it be a blown turbo seal? Or worse, a blown head gasket? Cuz I just replaced my head gasket. That would suck. Realllly bad.

Or would the oil pressure have just found an easier way out, like the PCV seam or an older hose. Which could explain some spray-age when the pressure gets high enough.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm just shooting in the dark now. I need to just wait til this weekend. Maybe I'll jack her up and the answer will be obvious right away.

Edit: by the way, this is the kit I'm running.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

New turbo=new oil lines. i have the return line that will fit your steup. ECS sent the wrong part and I've already swallowed the $130ish... Pm me an address and I'll ship to you saturday. No joke. You're welcome. Clear your inbox I tried to PM you


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> New turbo=new oil lines. i have the return line that will fit your steup. ECS sent the wrong part and I've already swallowed the $130ish... Pm me an address and I'll ship to you saturday. No joke. You're welcome. Clear your inbox I tried to PM you


word, ECS sent me the wrong strut mounts when I ordered from them last year sometime. Between that and the lack of "rewards" from their rewards program has made me stop shopping there whnever possible.


OP, i doubt it's your head gasket. i think the problem is OIL return or possibly PCV related. Just get under there and take a look when you get a chance. Shooting in the dark is wasting ammo  (unless tracers) :laugh: Also yea, you should get a new line if you are on the original one


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

also i have the ECS hybrid oil pan. I bought the pan ONLY, no pickup tube, etc. You will need an adapter for your drain pan IIRC. so just get a new line and the adapter for the oil pan and you should be good to go


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> New turbo=new oil lines. i have the return line that will fit your steup. ECS sent the wrong part and I've already swallowed the $130ish... Pm me an address and I'll ship to you saturday. No joke. You're welcome. Clear your inbox I tried to PM you


My inbox is full??? I feel special/popular :laugh:
Dude. This is a awesome of you. I'll take it. Will you at least let me cover shipping? I'll PM you gimme a sec.



Big_Tom said:


> word, ECS sent me the wrong strut mounts when I ordered from them last year sometime. Between that and the lack of "rewards" from their rewards program has made me stop shopping there whnever possible.
> 
> 
> OP, i doubt it's your head gasket. i think the problem is OIL return or possibly PCV related. Just get under there and take a look when you get a chance. Shooting in the dark is wasting ammo  (unless tracers) :laugh: Also yea, you should get a new line if you are on the original one


 Wait. ECS has rewards? I've spent well over a grand there and I haven't seen a single free penny. 



Big_Tom said:


> also i have the ECS hybrid oil pan. I bought the pan ONLY, no pickup tube, etc. You will need an adapter for your drain pan IIRC. so just get a new line and the adapter for the oil pan and you should be good to go


Word. Yea, the pan I bought actually came with a new oil screen/pickup and the 'oil return line' adapter. I got the pan all bolted up and the b*tch was leaking where the aluminum and steel bottom meet. :laugh: Had to re-seal it. Good job ECS. 

Edit: Side note, I checked under my car before leaving for work this mornin. I saw a waterfall-esq film of oil down the back of my head. Scared me for a sec because that's where the oil ran when my head gasket blew. I'm going to at least jack her up tonight and do a quick visual inspection at least...


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think October is "turbo **** up month". I feel your pain on this. I'm with everybody else though. Pcv might be dumping into your inlet or your lines have some crap in them (betting on this). 

I'll let you cover shipping but I can't get to the ups store til Saturday.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Wait. ECS has rewards? I've spent well over a grand there and I haven't seen a single free penny.


yes they supposedly do have a rewards program according to their site... I've spent a couple grand there myself over the years. haven't even received a sticker, a hat, shirt, nothing lol... but they have time to spam my inbox with tons of advertising emails


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I think October is "turbo **** up month". I feel your pain on this. I'm with everybody else though. Pcv might be dumping into your inlet or your lines have some crap in them (betting on this).
> 
> I'll let you cover shipping but I can't get to the ups store til Saturday.


I can wait a week to save $150 :thumbup: 
Lets say it's a clogged line. would turbo seals be the first to go?



Big_Tom said:


> yes they supposedly do have a rewards program according to their site... I've spent a couple grand there myself over the years. haven't even received a sticker, a hat, shirt, nothing lol... but they have time to spam my inbox with tons of advertising emails


I know right?! I get like three emails a day.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I can wait a week to save $150 :thumbup:
> Lets say it's a clogged line. would turbo seals be the first to go?
> 
> 
> ...


I would think so but somebody else might wanna drop their .02 ... You would definitely get some crazy howling or a little smoke at the least... When I removed my old return line it was nastier than a porn star on prison quality meth. Good news is if your turbo is screwed I've got a k03 sitting around also. You can have that to as I don't need it. It's used but worked well when it was on the car. I'm hoping karma will CUT ME A BREAK...you cover shipping and I'll help ya out.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I would think so but somebody else might wanna drop their .02 ... You would definitely get some crazy howling or a little smoke at the least... When I removed my old return line it was nastier than a porn star on prison quality meth. Good news is if your turbo is screwed I've got a k03 sitting around also. You can have that to as I don't need it. It's used but worked well when it was on the car. I'm hoping karma will CUT ME A BREAK...you cover shipping and I'll help ya out.


Alright cool. Out of curiosity is it a sport? Or a straight up k03?

Also, my N75 might have contributed to my engine's demise. Not sure. For who knows how long, I've had issues with over boost and stuttering. Not limp mode, but close. I replaced my MAF 2 weeks ago when my gas milage was getting stupid. Then my N75 Monday.
I would spike at 17psi or so and drop down to 0 sometimes. I could usually hold a good 9psi in 3rd-5th gear. I know a lot of people run 20+ psi on the stock k03s but I don't have a tune for it so it might have hurt something.

Oh and what's wrong with pornstar's on prison meth? They can be fun. No teeth and "acne"? mmmmm mmm good. :laugh:


Oh and that's the wierd thing. I don't have any howling or smoke or anything. I can hear the very faintest howl. Not sure if it's normal because I never noticed it. It sounds like a turbo spooling, but 3-4 times quiter. And slightly higher pitched. But very very faint.

I'm all anxious to jack my GTI up when I get off work. lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh and I know how the karma thing goes. You keep repairing and repairing and do everything right, and the dumbest sh!t still breaks for NO reason. :facepalm:
Story of my life. I spent $4k on repairs on this GTI so far. I feel for ya.

Thanks for the help and parts by the way. If you ever need anything hit me up. I'll do whatever I can. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> I would think so but somebody else might wanna drop their .02 ... You would definitely get some crazy howling or a little smoke at the least... When I removed my old return line it was nastier than a porn star on prison quality meth. Good news is if your turbo is screwed I've got a k03 sitting around also. You can have that to as I don't need it. It's used but worked well when it was on the car. I'm hoping karma will CUT ME A BREAK...you cover shipping and I'll help ya out.


:beer: Yeh, the rule of thumb is change the oil return when you change the turbo. some do some dont, but i did  

:beer: for sending out free parts. I sent out a couple free parts to 2 members recently. A set of plugs and some gaskets to a friend in Antigua and a coolant y-pipe to a guy in Oklahoma city... glad to see someone else around who looks out for the community :wave:ic:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Alright cool. Out of curiosity is it a sport? Or a straight up k03?
> 
> Also, my N75 might have contributed to my engine's demise. Not sure. For who knows how long, I've had issues with over boost and stuttering. Not limp mode, but close. I replaced my MAF 2 weeks ago when my gas milage was getting stupid. Then my N75 Monday.
> I would spike at 17psi or so and drop down to 0 sometimes. I could usually hold a good 9psi in 3rd-5th gear. I know a lot of people run 20+ psi on the stock k03s but I don't have a tune for it so it might have hurt something.
> ...


It's just a k03. 

Your boost is all over the place!!! I would try an mbc set as low as it will go. You should make a constant psi throughout most of your rpm range. 

If you show 0 psi I think you likely have a big boost leak. 

High pitched squeal could be a vac leak. Or it might be the exhaust mani gasket. You should have replaced the exhaust mani gasket when doing the turbo install and also the turbo/manifold gasket. A leak at either of these will cause some crazy boost readings and TERRIBLE noises


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea my boost was going crazy. Since I replaced the N75 (last week), it's perfect though. I hold a solid 10-11 psi now.

Each time I swapped turbos I replaced everything but lines/hoses.
All crush washers.
Exhaust mani gasket.
DP gasket.
Stretch bolts.
And on the most recent replacement, I also replaced the washers and nuts on the exhaust mani>engine head.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Yea my boost was going crazy. Since I replaced the N75 (last week), it's perfect though. I hold a solid 10-11 psi now.
> 
> Each time I swapped turbos I replaced everything but lines/hoses.
> All crush washers.
> ...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


>


But but but...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Update: I work a half day tomorrow. I've tried working on my car after work, but I'm just too damn tired. I'll check my GTI out tomorrow.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought about your issue a little bit. You should try disconnecting your pcv. Unplug the check valve from the tip. Plug the open hole on the tip so you don't run lean. Then run some 3/4" hose from the check valve down and throw it on the ground!!!


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Like this route here? I actually bought a block off plate from Integrated Engineering. I want to do the whole delete not just the PCV.
That's a good idea though. So I could do what you suggested for now at least, and not have any repercussions?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Like this route here? I actually bought a block off plate from Integrated Engineering. I want to do the whole delete not just the PCV.
> That's a good idea though. So I could do what you suggested for now at least, and not have any repercussions?


Right. As long as you only remove the check valve from the TIP. Drive the fifty or so miles and if you don't see any oil on the turbo... you've likely found your problem. I have to say though the stuff that comes out of my cc is pretty nasty looking. The crappy picture you took looks like fresh clean oil. (the resolution and clarity sucked. sorry man but its true) 

I know when I installed my catch can I caught 12oz of gunk in about 100 miles (probably all the crap in the IC and boost hoses).


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Right. As long as you only remove the check valve from the TIP. Drive the fifty or so miles and if you don't see any oil on the turbo... you've likely found your problem. I have to say though the stuff that comes out of my cc is pretty nasty looking. The crappy picture you took looks like fresh clean oil. (the resolution and clarity sucked. sorry man but its true)
> 
> I know when I installed my catch can I caught 12oz of gunk in about 100 miles (probably all the crap in the IC and boost hoses).


Seriously? That's the best picture I've taken in my life. 







Hahaha I know it sucked. It was a cell pic at night time with a flash and an unsteady hand.
And yea, it is clean oil.
Break it down for me just a tad. TIP=turbo inlet pipe, correct?
Now when you said "only remove the check valve" what are you referring to?
I only know what I've repaired before, so I'm learning new stuff all the time. Haven't messed with the EVAP/SAI/PCV system yet.

Let's say it's my PCV. I do the delete. No more oil leaking _into_ my turbo system.
Where is the oil leaking _from _my turbo? Just the different cracks and seams where the TIP meets and such?

Thanks for working with me on this buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Voila: PCV check valve.









Turbo inlet pipe (TIP). If you have an aftermarket one it looks looks the blue one (possibly different color)
The stock one is the black and metal one. 








take the PCV valve out of the TIP. Runs some 3/4" hose from the open side of the PCV down to the ground (make sure you don't get it into the shift linkage)

Securely plug the empty hole in the TIP or else you'll get a lean code more than likely.

Now you're set. drive your fifty miles and look for the buildup on top of the compressor housing. It could easily be the PCV. The oily residue could easily build up in your charge pipe and leak down.

Try this. If you still have the buildup its not the PCV as you will be a true environment destroying machine leaking your sludge all over the place.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the real world, Jack***!
hahaha I love that song.
Can't wait to get off work today and get under my hood.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm doing the same... My cars fueling issues should be long gone. Still gotta fix my leak though. It's amazing how much trouble a $0.20 resistor and a $0.10 crush washer can cause


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

So from what I can tell... the oil is coming from everywhere and nowhere... 
The oil is all over my waste gate and running down the back of my head. But it isn't originating from my head gasket seam or my turbo seals. If it were my turbo seals, it would be slowly dripping not doing this.. Or so I would imagine.

Working on re-routing the PCV hose... doing the full delete later this month. For now I'm just doing what you suggested.

Oh and I found oil all inside my pancake like I suspected. I'm leaning towards the PCV as well.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Get this when you get the delete http://www.urotuning.com/mobile/default.aspx#P44339 make sure to get the coolant flange and an intake mani gasket. I had a small vac leak and this kit eliminated it. You need to reroute those hoses ASAP. Only way to tell if its pcv gunk.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Get this when you get the delete http://www.urotuning.com/mobile/default.aspx#P44339 make sure to get the coolant flange and an intake mani gasket. I had a small vac leak and this kit eliminated it. You need to reroute those hoses ASAP. Only way to tell if its pcv gunk.


Alright so Autozone and NAPA didn't have any 1" tubing/hose. So I had to pick up some vinyl hose from Lowes. And I bought a plug as well.








The hose isn't touching any part of my exhaust or turbo. It might rub up on the trans at some point. But it should hold up for a couple weeks.
I'll check and see how it's doing whenever the oil return line arrives and I put it on.

In the pic, you can see the hose running from the PVC (top right) to under the car. And the tip plugged up (on the bottom left of the pic). umpkin:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

The main reason why i did the evap/pcv deletes was to keep that crap out my my intake and intercooler pipes. No more oily, nasty moisture being spit out of my BOV :thumbup: and when i pull my intercooler piping it's dry inside now


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> The main reason why i did the evap/pcv deletes was to keep that crap out my my intake and intercooler pipes. No more oily, nasty moisture being spit out of my BOV :thumbup: and when i pull my intercooler piping it's dry inside now


Can't wait for that day to come. :thumbup: :laugh:


Edit: the hardest part about my GTI is deciding what to buy first. Like right now... I need wheels but I'd rather save up and buy Alphards or 18x9.5 Rota Grids (haters gon hate).
But I also need a turbo-back so my cat doesn't f*** up my engine. But tires are important too because they have 5% tread left tops. Which do I buy first? lol ohhh decisions decisions...

And I'd love to actually be able to start on mods one day instead of repairs. haha


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Can't wait for that day to come. :thumbup: :laugh:
> 
> 
> Edit: the hardest part about my GTI is deciding what to buy first. Like right now... I need wheels but I'd rather save up and buy Alphards or 18x9.5 Rota Grids (haters gon hate).
> ...


I'd say screw the wheels for now:beer: Think logically and don't let emotions get the best of you. This is a MK4. You are likely not going to break any new ground with it so why try at the expense and health of the car. FIX YOUR ISSUES. I don't know how old you are but time goes by fast when you are saving for a mod. (slow when its shipping:laugh 

See how the PCV goes. If you don't see anymore oil then move on. But no oil means instant death for your car. If the light comes on... its too late:beer:









This=FVCKED


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well the clear hose is an unforeseen benefit. You'll be able to tell what that sh!t looks like coming out... dirty. Like Anna Nicole dirty :wave:


----------



## Cybrax2 (Apr 11, 2010)

I know how you feel.

Due to oil starvation I had to buy a New AWP engine along with

New Clutch/flywheel
and New ko3s.

I don't know where to get the turbo gaskets and washers in San Jose. Might just reuse the old on and clean out the hose.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I'd say screw the wheels for now:beer: Think logically and don't let emotions get the best of you. This is a MK4. You are likely not going to break any new ground with it so why try at the expense and health of the car. FIX YOUR ISSUES. I don't know how old you are but time goes by fast when you are saving for a mod. (slow when its shipping:laugh
> 
> See how the PCV goes. If you don't see anymore oil then move on. But no oil means instant death for your car. If the light comes on... its too late:beer:
> 
> ...


Pfft I'll just drive it 20+ miles with 0 oil like some of the kids in the mkiv section  haha


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Cybrax2 said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> Due to oil starvation I had to buy a New AWP engine along with
> 
> ...


:beer: yea it sucks. sorry you had to go through it too.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cybrax2 said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> Due to oil starvation I had to buy a New AWP engine along with
> 
> ...


ECS TUNING... Here I did the work for you
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswage...arger/Installation_Kit/Cart/Delivery_Options/:vampire:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright something's off here.

I checked my oil last week before work. The reading on the dipstick said there was almost no oil. But I hadn't got an oil light so I figured I was just low on oil due to my leaking issue.
No big deal, I add some oil, I'm good.

I get to work and before I leave that afternoon to go home, I check my levels again. Now my oil is a good quarter inch over the "max oil" line on the dipstick.
I drive the 10miles home, and don't drive my GTI again.

I drain all the oil and re-fill her with around 4qts. I just checked my oil for the first time since draining/refilling, and it says there's NO oil. There's not a speck of oil on my dipstick.
But I _know_ I put at least 4qts in her yesterday. (still haven't driven her btw)
So I crank her up for roughly 60 seconds. Super rough idle for about 5 seconds then she smooths out and vacuum returns to a normal -20 psi or so on my gauge. Ok cool, the oil should read now.

Nope. Still no oil on the dipstick. I immediately shut her off. I don't want to hurt her by running without oil in parts of the engine possibly.


Wtf is this black magic? Does this confirm an oil blockage?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Alright something's off here.
> 
> I checked my oil last week before work. The reading on the dipstick said there was almost no oil. But I hadn't got an oil light so I figured I was just low on oil due to my leaking issue.
> No big deal, I add some oil, I'm good.
> ...


Alright man. You don't need to drive that thing. I've got your line on the way tomorrow. I'm guessing your lines are blocked. At this point I have to say though I would be towing to the stealership. :banghead:

One of the oil gurus is gonna have to get in on this.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Alright man. You don't need to drive that thing. I've got your line on the way tomorrow. I'm guessing your lines are blocked. At this point I have to say though I would be towing to the stealership. :banghead:
> 
> One of the oil gurus is gonna have to get in on this.


Yea I was thinking the same thing. I have a Ninja 250 that I've been commuting to work on while my GTI's down. But it's getting nippy down here in Georgia finally and I need some heater. heh

I would tow her to the dealership, but honestly, my dealership techs are shady as hell. I'm not saying that because they have wronged me in the past, I just don't think they know what they're doing. I have stories about this but I don't want to bore anybody. 

Edit: "shady as hell" might be a bit too harsh. Sorry.
I just don't trust them...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Created a thread over in the oil section.
Link for clix.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I would tow her to the dealership, but honestly, my dealership techs are shady as hell. I'm not saying that because they have wronged me in the past, I just don't think they know what they're doing. I have stories about this but I don't want to bore anybody.
> 
> Edit: "shady as hell" might be a bit too harsh. Sorry.
> I just don't trust them...


Here's me on a Ninja 250








:laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow your bike is bigger than my 250.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Just realized... nobody's posted in the oil forum section since the 13th... guess it's to the dealership.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^


----------



## Cybrax2 (Apr 11, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Alright something's off here.
> 
> I checked my oil last week before work. The reading on the dipstick said there was almost no oil. But I hadn't got an oil light so I figured I was just low on oil due to my leaking issue.
> No big deal, I add some oil, I'm good.
> ...


Maybe Oil pump failed. Thats what ****ed up my engine before I bought it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

my vote is your oil return line is prob gunked up. i think if your oil pump failed you would probably get some type of dummy light


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Failed oil pump = blinking yellow light iirc


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Update pic:









Wiped ALL the oil off the turbo before I drove home. I didn't boost until she warmed up. And even then... I boosted maybe 3 times on the way home. 5psi max. 10 miles home tops. 

For some reason I am having a hard time believing that my _sole_ problem is a clogged oil return line. How is all this oil getting into my air system... :facepalm:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

While my GTI was warming up, I double checked again for smoke from the exhaust or even the engine bay. Not a wisp was seen.

Edit: I have put 50 miles on her since the PCV mod. My GTI is spitting some sick white phlegm out of the hose.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

if your oil return line is clogged, the oil will pass thru the seals in your turbo and into the compressor. Thats how the oil is in your intercooler pipes and intake.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh ok. That's the part I couldn't understand. I'm pretty sure my turbo seals are indeed blown. Before I replace it I want to figure out where the oil leak is. Hopefully the return line will fix it.
:beer:


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

Are you sure that's oil? Could be worn/odd trans fluid or maybe the PO put oil in the trans instead of trans fluid and your trans seal is leaking. The drive flange could be spewing that oil all over the turbo/trans. 

I would think if your compressor is leaking that much oil so easily you'd have a massive boost leak / maf code. 

Not an expert but just a few thoughs that ran through my head. Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

qksilva said:


> Are you sure that's oil? Could be worn/odd trans fluid or maybe the PO put oil in the trans instead of trans fluid and your trans seal is leaking. The drive flange could be spewing that oil all over the turbo/trans.
> 
> I would think if your compressor is leaking that much oil so easily you'd have a massive boost leak / maf code.
> 
> Not an expert but just a few thoughs that ran through my head. Good Luck :thumbup:


Thanks for chiming in! And good job for thinking outside the possible problem areas we've already discussed.

I replaced my clutch with a VR6 lightweight flywheel/clutch. I also replaced the trans fluid with brand new Redline.

I'm pretty sure it's some sort of internal leak since the oil collects on that lip on the turbo, but not on the hose above it. Just areas below that lip. If the oil (or possibly trans fluid in this case) were spewing up from below, it would hit that hose as well and run down to the lip/turbo.

I'm going to run a scan with my Vag-com tomorrow and see if my GTI is throwing any new codes.

Feel free to contribute any more ideas you might have. :beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I started up my GTI this morning to let her warm up before driving to work. I had some white smoke come out of the exhaust for about 10 seconds and a rough idle, then the idle settled and the smoke stopped. After that, puffs came out every couple seconds maybe, but not consistent.

So whatever oil problems I am having definitely ruined my turbo seals. :facepalm:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your turbo is dead man. I'm gonna hook you up. Hang tight. The unit I'm sending you has 100k on it but worked flawlessly when it was in the car. Make sure you change all the gaskets, get a new oil feed line also


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

just make sure you change the return line this time :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Your turbo is dead man. I'm gonna hook you up. Hang tight. The unit I'm sending you has 100k on it but worked flawlessly when it was in the car. Make sure you change all the gaskets, get a new oil feed line also


IT'S A MERE FLESH WOUND



Big_Tom said:


> just make sure you change the return line this time :laugh:


It'll be fine!!


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Your turbo is dead man. I'm gonna hook you up. Hang tight. The unit I'm sending you has 100k on it but worked flawlessly when it was in the car. Make sure you change all the gaskets, get a new oil feed line also


On the real, thanks for helping me out. With the k03 you're sending me, I can buy tires instead of a turbo so I don't have to risk a blow-out.
Here's a list of ECS stuff I'm about to confirm.








With your k03 and oil return line, and a feed line and all new gaskets (again), I should be good.
Longer-term goals; I'll buy a 3" DP and 2.5" CB to eliminate future turbo/cat failures. Once I have that taken care of I can safely go with a Frankenturbo.

You sending me a k03 is really saving my ass. I was going to be forced to buy a turbo and keep running my shot tires. Thanks a lot bud. If you ever need anything in the future let me know.

Edit: Oh, and the reason for the intake gasket, I don't want to have to deal with the crazy angles of swapping out my oil feed line. Figured I could go ahead and replace the intake mani gasket, the oil feed line, and do the evap/sai/pcv delete while I have the intake mani off.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> On the real, thanks for helping me out. With the k03 you're sending me, I can buy tires instead of a turbo so I don't have to risk a blow-out.
> Here's a list of ECS stuff I'm about to confirm.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it. You'll have so much junk out of there. Solder your resistors if you don't have plug and play ones


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> That's the way to do it. You'll have so much junk out of there. Solder your resistors if you don't have plug and play ones


Yea. I've got a solder iron and everything I need. I've done all my own audio work and other random crap with audio and electrical stuff. (door lock module microswitch repair and other random sh**) 
I'll solder the resistors on, since it should be cheaper than the plug and plays.

Next Thursday is payday, I'll have some extra $ (every other payday I get to spend half my paycheck on whatever). I'm gonna go with the 42DD catch can. Probably chrome but maybe the wrinkle black. Not a stealth though. They don't look as sharp. lol


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

This









Vs. this









Stealth wins :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Meh*










*Badass*










Honestly, the dipstick was the biggest plus to the non-stealth can. :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the 42DD catch cans though because it keeps the pressure the same as a PCV. Instead of venting like a lot of the cans do.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> I like the 42DD catch cans though because it keeps the pressure the same as a PCV. Instead of venting like a lot of the cans do.


Vented PCV FTMFW :beer::laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> Vented PCV FTMFW :beer::laugh:


Oh no... Vented catch cans smell like Les Claypool's ass


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've got to disagree. The coolest part is the ability to turn the ports any which way you want/need


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Oh no... Vented catch cans smell like Les Claypool's ass


 How do we know what Les's ass smells like?? haha




goscha7452 said:


> I've got to disagree. The coolest part is the ability to turn the ports any which way you want/need


True true. I like the stealth can though because.... well... because.... wait what do I like about it?


:laugh:
In the end, they do the same thing. And the stealth costs half the price. And it can be hidden easier. Mehhh I might buy it instead. We'll see.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the stealth... I'd go with the nicer one. It's kind of tight in there when you can't twist the ports around. :thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> Oh no... Vented catch cans smell like Les Claypool's ass


I don't have a catch can at all. I run a breather filter on the valvecover and a hose to the floor for crankcase breather. It does not smell bad, i catch a wiff usually only in a drive thru or something and that happens rarely. Now my friends turbo vr6 smells horrible with vented PCV :laugh::banghead::facepalm:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> I don't have a catch can at all. I run a breather filter on the valvecover and a hose to the floor for crankcase breather. It does not smell bad, i catch a wiff usually only in a drive thru or something and that happens rarely. Now my friends turbo vr6 smells horrible with vented PCV :laugh::banghead::facepalm:


mmmm vrt :thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> mmmm vrt :thumbup:


I've got the option but my vr is my daily. I think without 4motion it's pointless though...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> I've got the option but my vr is my daily. I think without 4motion it's pointless though...


turbo it, just for the sound lol:thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> turbo it, just for the sound lol:thumbup:


This is what angels sound like when they orgasm... its amazing






it proves my point about the AWD situation


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> This is what angels sound like when they orgasm... its amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


words cannot describe what I just experienced....


... in my pants....


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> words cannot describe what I just experienced....
> 
> 
> ... in my pants....


Its called tire jizz i think:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> words cannot describe what I just experienced....
> 
> 
> ... in my pants....


ic:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

So sad... They closed the oil filter thread


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> So sad... They closed the oil filter thread


oh well lol. we cant always wreck this one :laugh::thumbup:

c-ya there :wave:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5872395-Reversed-dv..


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well there OP. No more whining about your broken turbo. Cuz a perfectly good turbo will be there Tuesday :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> So sad... They closed the oil filter thread


I know. Haha Aaron has no sense of humor. 



Big_Tom said:


> oh well lol. we cant always wreck this one :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> c-ya there :wave:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5872395-Reversed-dv..


:laugh::beer:



goscha7452 said:


> Well there OP. No more whining about your broken turbo. Cuz a perfectly good turbo will be there Tuesday :laugh:


Yea yea. I'll just be happy to get it on. lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MK3 VRT 




Haven't seen that vid before. Might be old news here though.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd walk it out on em


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> I'd walk it out on em


No doubt.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

So, this will be my first Christmas season on the legit car enthusiast scene. (last year and all years prior I was running off of a college budget)

Will there be huge sales going on with the different online VW vendors? ECS, BFI, Integrated Engineering, 42DD, etc...
Like for Black Friday and "Christmas sales"?

Or will it just be normal sales throughout the winter?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> So, this will be my first Christmas season on the legit car enthusiast scene. (last year and all years prior I was running off of a college budget)
> 
> Will there be huge sales going on with the different online VW vendors? ECS, BFI, Integrated Engineering, 42DD, etc...
> Like for Black Friday and "Christmas sales"?
> ...












IIRC APR always has a sale. Look on ECS. They sell a lot of these vendors stuff and it will be advertised (your email inbox will be full of sh!t).


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> So, this will be my first Christmas season on the legit car enthusiast scene. (last year and all years prior I was running off of a college budget)
> 
> Will there be huge sales going on with the different online VW vendors? ECS, BFI, Integrated Engineering, 42DD, etc...
> Like for Black Friday and "Christmas sales"?
> ...


chill until black friday, All of them will have sales


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh baby. My ECS order shipped.


Good to know about the holiday sales. :thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Oh baby. My ECS order shipped.
> 
> 
> Good to know about the holiday sales. :thumbup:


Wheres that turbo?:wave:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Wheres that turbo?:wave:


Who knows


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright so I have a catch can (went with stealth, less $), resistors, elbows, t fitting, some tubing/hoses, and a couple other things on the way.  Everything else for the PCV/SAI/YADDAYADDA delete I can buy locally this weekend.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

But where is the turbo I sent you? :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> But where is the turbo I sent you? :wave:


^^^ he sold it to get more cash for other parts :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

He would be no better than our "Josh" buddy who got banned. Brown says his mama got it at 2pm


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> He would be no better than our "Josh" buddy who got banned. Brown says his mama got it at 2pm


That Josh_Attack kid or whatever?? haha
I shot mom a text earlier but she was at church and never got back to me. I'll swing by tomorrow after work and grab it. :beer:



Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ he sold it to get more cash for other parts :laugh:opcorn:


:laugh: Heck nah. That thing's going in my GTI. As tempting as it would be... sell the k03... keep driving while spewing oil everywhere....


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

We're screwed. Obama keeps office


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

That's putting it nicely. Man... this is going to be an ugly 4 years... I'm seriously afraid if what will happen. To our economy in specific.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL, you'll be fine. PM me your addresses so i can send you both some cheese for that whine ic:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol you can take your cheese and shove it...



in your mouth


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> That's putting it nicely. Man... this is going to be an ugly 4 years... I'm seriously afraid if what will happen. To our economy in specific.


Well my dad who is 63 and had a stroke not long ago will probably be death paneled... My career in oil refineries could disappear. My friends in school still will be underemployed and my wife will continue to be. Just a start


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeaaaa bump this. The resistors and catch can won't be here until the middle of next week at the earliest. I'm going to swap the turboz Saturday, along with the oil lines.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Yeaaaa bump this. The resistors and catch can won't be here until the middle of next week at the earliest. I'm going to swap the turboz Saturday, along with the oil lines.


:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> Well my dad who is 63 and had a stroke not long ago will probably be death paneled... My career in oil refineries could disappear. My friends in school still will be underemployed and my wife will continue to be. Just a start


Time to move to canada eh?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

masterqaz said:


> Time to move to canada eh?


I haven't followed Canada's politics in years


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Stop buying used turbos.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> I haven't followed Canada's politics in years


Weve got oil, work and health care. Politics..... well same **** different pile


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

masterqaz said:


> Weve got oil, work and health care. Politics..... well same **** different pile


I'm thinking Australia. Possibly South Africa. They pay big bucks for guys in my field


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear the cost of living is nuts though. My buddy went down there early summer. Must be nice though as he hasnt come back yet lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

DieGTi said:


> Stop buying used turbos.


:facepalm:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> :facepalm:


Don't cry emo kid. Your newest one was free


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Don't cry emo kid. Your newest one was free


Just because I haven't watched The Godfather... DOESN'T MEAN I'M A KID. Or emo.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Just because I haven't watched The Godfather... DOESN'T MEAN I'M A KID. Or emo.


Don't broadcast that you haven't seen the Godfather I, II, or III. Francis Ford Coppola FTW!


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I've seen enough manly movies to affirm my manhood, thank you. lol


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I've seen enough manly movies to affirm my manhood, thank you. lol



Big_Tom is gonna chime in any minute with something about Martin Scorsese anyway. :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Big_Tom is gonna chime in any minute with something about Martin Scorsese anyway. :laugh:


I've seen Goodfellas multiple times, among other movies. Granted not all of his movies, but enough to keep Tom quiet. I hope. haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> Big_Tom is gonna chime in any minute with something about Martin Scorsese anyway. :laugh:


:laugh::beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::beer:


:wave:

Alright so it looks like the Black Friday sales around here are gonna suck this year. So I'm thinking about just blowing this paycheck on an exhaust.
Right now I'm debating on buying a used or new exhaust.
I want a 3" DP to 2.5" exhaust. No cat and maybe a res, not sure yet.
I hear nothing but good stuff about 42DD.

Thoughts?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

go to a local muffler shop and have a 3" exhaust made.... 3" downpipe + 3" catback = winning :thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> go to a local muffler shop and have a 3" exhaust made.... 3" downpipe + 3" catback = winning :thumbup:


I love my 42dd exhaust... Ergh... Down pipe. :laugh: no cat and I just dump after the test pipe. Only meth heads work at the shops where I live. 

Btw Tom I saw the sketchy o2 pipe you mentioned in your build thread... Wtf!?!?!? That think was crusty. I love the cts kit but that pipe is scary


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> I love my 42dd exhaust... Ergh... Down pipe. :laugh: no cat and I just dump after the test pipe. Only meth heads work at the shops where I live.
> 
> Btw Tom I saw the sketchy o2 pipe you mentioned in your build thread... Wtf!?!?!? That think was crusty. I love the cts kit but that pipe is scary


yeah bro, that o2 pipe is sketchy as fu*k.... it sux too because it's not a cheap part to purchase.... I like the way the CTS kit looks as well too, but it's not even worth the trouble. If i buy another turbo kit, it will be a pagparts setup :thumbup: I was going to switch to a pag setup, but Arnold stepped in and save my @$$ :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Screw it. I'm gonna go with a full exhaust delete.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> yeah bro, that o2 pipe is sketchy as fu*k.... it sux too because it's not a cheap part to purchase.... I like the way the CTS kit looks as well too, but it's not even worth the trouble. If i buy another turbo kit, it will be a pagparts setup :thumbup: I was going to switch to a pag setup, but Arnold stepped in and save my @$$ :heart: :thumbup:


Have you noticed on the pag website that you can't see the charge outlet on the compressor housing... Where does the boost come from!!!!


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Screw it. I'm gonna go with a full exhaust delete.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> Have you noticed on the pag website that you can't see the charge outlet on the compressor housing... Where does the boost come from!!!!


thats right... what turbo? :vampire:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

And we're off!! Wish me luck  not that I need it.


Sh!tty pic is sh!tty. But who cares.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ic:opcorn:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright so I had the turbo completely removed in less than an hour. Not bad right? 

Unfortunately, the k03 Goscha so graciously sent me, has a smaller inlet diameter than the k03s.
So, 2 problems.

1) The bolt hole on the inlet doesn't line up with the hole on the turbo. Easy fix, I can drill the inlet so it matches up.

2) The largest problem, at the present time, is the diameter of the inside of the inlet pipe is larger than the outer diameter of the inlet on the turbo.
There's about a 1mm gap when I slide the inlet pipe onto the turbo, between the turbo lip and inlet pipe. I was trying to think of a solution that will hold until I decide to go BT or whatever the future may hold.

Since my GTI is my DD, I need to get her back together by Monday evening (I go back to work Tues).

Obviously, if problem #2 would cause even the slightest risk of damaging my engine internals, I will wait. But it seems there's got to be a decent solution besides ordering a new inlet and waiting a week. 


Pic for reference.








#1, where I would relocate the hole.
#2, the blue is where I would apply the JB Weld or Silicone, to create a vacuum seal.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

can you get a silicone TIP? That would probably make like a lot easier


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

How bout I just send you the inlet... :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> How bout I just send you the inlet... :beer:



ic:ic: FTMFW :beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> How bout I just send you the inlet... :beer:


:beer: I might take you up on the offer.

Honestly, all I need to do though is create a seal on the inlet, where it meets the turbo. Drilling the hole is cake.
Would this not work? Just to create a seat for the inlet to prevent air from escaping or entering? And it's high-temp so I don't have to worry about it falling apart and entering my turbo somehow.


Oh and my oil return line was 100% clear. Not a single drop of sludge.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Oh and my oil return line was 100% clear. Not a single drop of sludge.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ this lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Lmao you two haven't helped much for the past page.


Here's a chance to redeem yourself. After I get the turbo installed and get her running... could the exhaust cause problems to the turbo/engine internals? If my cat is shot, that is.



Oh, also, I have a Eurojet inlet on the way.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Lmao you two haven't helped much for the past page.
> 
> 
> Here's a chance to redeem yourself. After I get the turbo installed and get her running... could the exhaust cause problems to the turbo/engine internals? If my cat is shot, that is.
> ...


what LOL. Redeem myself? :facepalm: anywho, i dont think your exhaust can cause any internal engine probs :laugh:

The return line is a common issue for higher mileage cars. I know my stock one was not dirty but I have seen some that were eff'd. anywho get that thing running :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> what LOL. Redeem myself? :facepalm: anywho, i dont think your exhaust can cause any internal engine probs :laugh:
> 
> The return line is a common issue for higher mileage cars. I know my stock one was not dirty but I have seen some that were eff'd. anywho get that thing running :thumbup:


Hahaha I was just f*ckin with ya. I don't know what I would have done without you and Goscha. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha I was just f*ckin with ya. I don't know what I would have done without you and Goscha. :beer:


:beer::beer: :thumbup::thumbup: Sorry I didn't have any free parts to send :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer::beer: :thumbup::thumbup: Sorry I didn't have any free parts to send :laugh:


Yea you better be. haha

In other news... I removed the old turbo>DP studs, tapped the holes, and installed the new studs. I was about to attach the coolant line and throw the new turbo back in the GTI... but the coolant line doesn't fit. 
I don't know what's up, but this k03 isn't gonna work on my GTI. Which is dumb because there's no reason it shouldn't.

Between the Eurojet inlet and the new tires, I only have ~$800 left for the next month (until paycheck after next).
So I might have to put my leaking k03s back on. On the bright side, I'll have all new oil lines. So I know the engine isn't in danger. On the down side, I'll be burning oil and my turbo will eventually die..

If it can hold out 2 more months I'll be golden.

Pic for reference. IGNORE THE CRAP ON THE INLET PIPE. I tried some sealant that didn't work. Moving on... crappy pic #million... raining outside, flash inside...


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the coolant line bracket not fitting... mine dont even have a bracket. Just be sure you have the banjo secured properly. When you put the washers in torque em down. loosen them and re tighten. do that a few times and it should be okay.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the coolant line bracket not fitting... mine dont even have a bracket. Just be sure you have the banjo secured properly. When you put the washers in torque em down. loosen them and re tighten. do that a few times and it should be okay.


Word.

Actually, I gave it some thought... and realized I could rotate the turbo housings on both ends and I lined the bracket hole back up. :thumbup: Everything's good now.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwww ****. lol I found that yellow sludge in my PCV hoses that I pulled to swap oil feed lines.

Edit: I got the new oil feed in. That b*tch was harder to swap out than my turbo. Lol


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah its pretty tough with the intake mani on.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Awwww ****. lol I found that yellow sludge in my PCV hoses that I pulled to swap oil feed lines.
> 
> Edit: I got the new oil feed in. That b*tch was harder to swap out than my turbo. Lol


i had a hard time gettin that damn like off the car myself. when i 1st went BT i left that **** on, but disconnected for a few weeks lol.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i had a hard time gettin that damn like off the car myself. when i 1st went BT i left that **** on, but disconnected for a few weeks lol.


:laugh::beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Lmao glad I ordered that catch can and sh*t. One of the OEM plastic hoses coming off my combi system snapped in half. I was gonna have her running tonight but I guess I'll have to wait until I can do the evap delete.

I called 42DD today, my catch can ships out tomorrow. Took 'em 8 days to get my order ready. :facepalm:

I'm driving my parent's truck til my GTI is finished since I'm too much of a wuss to ride my motorcycle in the cold.

My GTI is such a bitch. lol We have such a love-hate relationship...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> My GTI is such a bitch. lol We have such a love-hate relationship...


:beer: my car is nice most of the time... it is a schizo tho


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Just an update. My catch can shipped out today and should be here Friday. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Just an update. My catch can shipped out today and should be here Friday. :beer:


:beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

What's up with your car brosef


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> What's up with your car brosef


Chillin waiting on my catch can... a hose from my combi system snapped when I was putting it back after swapping the oil feed line.
Soooo she isn't running til I do the evap/sai delete. 
It comes tomorrow I'll finish everything Saturday, weather willing.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:


Lol it's a six pack


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> Lol it's a six pack


It's my stomach... :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> It's my stomach... :laugh:


Let's try and keep this thread serious...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

My heater hose, running from the coolant flange to the firewall, is ALMOST eaten all the way through. (from heat and age)
Can I just run some heater hose from O'Reilly's/Autozone? Or does it need to be exact specifications?

Edit: I did buy a Forge coolant hose kit a while back, but these 2 were not included. Derp


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

In other news, I finished pulling everything except the SAI pump. The hex bolt heads are stripping, I'll tackle that tomorrow.
I cleaned my throttle body thoroughly since I had the intake mani off. Mann that thing was nasty lol.

Tomorrow I need to mount my catch can, finish capping off a couple vac lines, and put everything back together. :beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Aaaand in since I had my throttle body off, I figured what the hell... and just finished wrinkle coating my intake mani :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> My heater hose, running from the coolant flange to the firewall, is ALMOST eaten all the way through. (from heat and age)
> Can I just run some heater hose from O'Reilly's/Autozone? Or does it need to be exact specifications?
> 
> Edit: I did buy a Forge coolant hose kit a while back, but these 2 were not included. Derp


heater hose is fine, thats what i have


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Fvck me and my luck. I snapped an exhaust mani stud. It snapped even with the head not the mani. This is going to be hell fixing...

Edit: scratch that... it broke even further than the head... it's probably broken off about 3mm inside the head. I can tap/Hellicoil it but idk if I have room to work with a drill in that space. If I have to pull the head I'm gonna rage quit.

Edit 2: While I can't get my regular corded drill between the head and firewall, I think a right-angle cordless drill will work. I'll have to pick one up tomorrow. :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Fvck me and my luck. I snapped an exhaust mani stud. It snapped even with the head not the mani. This is going to be hell fixing...
> 
> Edit: scratch that... it broke even further than the head... it's probably broken off about 3mm inside the head. I can tap/Hellicoil it but idk if I have room to work with a drill in that space. If I have to pull the head I'm gonna rage quit.
> 
> Edit 2: While I can't get my regular corded drill between the head and firewall, I think a right-angle cordless drill will work. I'll have to pick one up tomorrow. :facepalm:


damn :facepalm: it's always something bro. i ran into a snag with one of the studs that goes in the mani for the turbo to sit on. luckily i was able to re-tap it. for a minute there i thought i was going to have to pull the manifold off again with is a total bitch while the head is on the car. i'd rather pull the head, than try and F with that kinetic mani again while it's on the car

also, LMFAO @ rage quit! I about did that a few times during my engine build lol.... :banghead: LMK if you need a poly drive tool, i may be able to lend you mine, but you gotta ship it back tho lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> damn :facepalm: it's always something bro. i ran into a snag with one of the studs that goes in the mani for the turbo to sit on. luckily i was able to re-tap it. for a minute there i thought i was going to have to pull the manifold off again with is a total bitch while the head is on the car. i'd rather pull the head, than try and F with that kinetic mani again while it's on the car
> 
> also, LMFAO @ rage quit! I about did that a few times during my engine build lol.... :banghead: LMK if you need a poly drive tool, i may be able to lend you mine, but you gotta ship it back tho lol


Damnn that sucks. Yea I'm gonna go buy a drill and center punch from Lowes after work. I should be able to drill and tap it. Just gotta be careful to measure everything so I don't drill too far and hit the coolant in the engine head.

:laugh: dude I'll do it I swear. I appreciate the offer on the poly drive! I actually ordered one a while back when I did my head gasket.


My engine bay is looking so sexy. If I can just get her running again, it'll be fantastic. haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Damnn that sucks. Yea I'm gonna go buy a drill and center punch from Lowes after work. I should be able to drill and tap it. Just gotta be careful to measure everything so I don't drill too far and hit the coolant in the engine head.
> 
> :laugh: dude I'll do it I swear. I appreciate the offer on the poly drive! I actually ordered one a while back when I did my head gasket.
> 
> ...


:beer: get er done bro!


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ LOL that guy is so ****ed. hope he had a backup chute :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ LOL that guy is so ****ed. hope he had a backup chute :laugh::facepalm:


Well I was a part of 2/75 Ranger Bat and we jumped all the time when I was in... He is likely at low altitude and needs to wait for those flames to extinguish before he deploys the secondary... if he was so lucky to have one.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol I see you two have been having fun in here while I've been busting my ass on my car  :laugh:


And my God.... that was absolute HELL. I drilled out the hole, and every bit of the way drilling, I was a mental case. I knew if I drilled too far I would hit the internal coolant channels and my head would be fubar. (beyond all Repair )

I managed to squeeze one arm, and most of my head, in between the engine and the firewall. My neighbor walked by and saw my feet in the air and my ass hanging off the front bumper hahaha.

The hole was drilled a bit too wide, due to the angle, so I'm not really happy with that. But the only point of this exhaust stud is to prevent an exhaust leak. The stud isn't as deep as the others, nor quite as strong. But I really don't think it's coming out anytime soon. It has 3-4 threads set strong, and I used Red High Temp Threadlocker too.

Worse case scenario, it works itself loose down the road and I can just deal with it then. Heaven forbid that happens.
When I go BT I'll buy a set of APR bolts and just have a machine shop repair the corner stud that snapped. Til then, the Helicoil should hold fine...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Lol I see you two have been having fun in here while I've been busting my ass on my car  :laugh:
> 
> 
> And my God.... that was absolute HELL. I drilled out the hole, and every bit of the way drilling, I was a mental case. I knew if I drilled too far I would hit the internal coolant channels and my head would be fubar. (beyond all Repair )
> ...


:beer::beer: hey you 2 were chit chattin it up while i was bustin my ass doing my engine build wed, thurs, and fri last week lol. glad to hear u got it done tho... i nearly avoided disaster with one of the studs to hold my turbo to mani. i thought i was gonna have to pull the manifold off again which is a bitch. i would have pulled the head again, retimed, new head bolts, prob a new HG too. rage quit lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer::beer: hey you 2 were chit chattin it up while i was bustin my ass doing my engine build wed, thurs, and fri last week lol. glad to hear u got it done tho... i nearly avoided disaster with one of the studs to hold my turbo to mani. i thought i was gonna have to pull the manifold off again which is a bitch. i would have pulled the head again, retimed, new head bolts, prob a new HG too. rage quit lol


Lmao. Rage quit!!!
That sucks doe. Glad it worked out in the end.

My GTI is off the jacks. I only ran into 1 last problem. I got the turbo all bolted up, all lines connected, and I went to put the Eurojet TIP on.... Chuck Testa.
I don't know if it's my GTI, or the k03. But the TIP is hitting the coolant line and putting a kink in the silicone TIP. A kink in the engine's air supply? No thanks lol.
The coolant line I'm referring to is the one that comes from the head, right beside the alternator, and wraps around the right to the firewall. I was thinking about cutting the hardline and extending the rubber hose another 6". It would give me the clearance I need for the TIP.
If the turbo was another 1/2" to the side, or if the coolant line dipped another 1/2", I'd be golden. But noooo. lol
I did a lot of searching and it doesn't seem anybody else has this problem.
The alternatives are 1) get the inlet pipe from Goscha or 2) buy a new turbo. Both of which are saddening because I paid $200 for this Eurojet TIP and I'm gonna use it, dammit. 


I'm heading to the Grandparents house tomorrow morning and I'll be back Friday. I was going to go to my best friend's house Saturday, a couple hours away, but it looks like I'll be working on my car. :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Lmao. Rage quit!!!
> That sucks doe. Glad it worked out in the end.
> 
> My GTI is off the jacks. I only ran into 1 last problem. I got the turbo all bolted up, all lines connected, and I went to put the Eurojet TIP on.... Chuck Testa.
> ...


damn. i cannot picture what line you are talking about thats getting in the way. is it down near the bottom of the engine  i know theres one down there that can get in the way


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

EDIT: Sweet I found a page on exactly what I was talking about!
Here


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just bend that coolant line away from the engine slightly. Anyone with a frankenturbo will tell you the silicone TIP the kits come with are too big to fit in there because of the same line. Look harder. It has been done HUNDREDS of times. I recall a K04-02x thread where there was a picture.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> EDIT: Sweet I found a page on exactly what I was talking about!
> Here


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> Just bend that coolant line away from the engine slightly. Anyone with a frankenturbo will tell you the silicone TIP the kits come with are too big to fit in there because of the same line. Look harder. It has been done HUNDREDS of times. I recall a K04-02x thread where there was a picture.


:thumbup: i think i had to bend mine. i cant remember it was so long ago...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Just bend that coolant line away from the engine slightly. Anyone with a frankenturbo will tell you the silicone TIP the kits come with are too big to fit in there because of the same line. Look harder. It has been done HUNDREDS of times. I recall a K04-02x thread where there was a picture.


Hahaha I'm a Google pro. Watchu talkin about.

I was slightly delirious from working on my car in the cold for 7+ hrs last night. Hell... between you two and me, I had a socket in one hand and a small LED flashlight in the other. I tried pointing the socket and wondered why it didn't shine light.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha I'm a Google pro. Watchu talkin about.
> 
> I was slightly delirious from working on my car in the cold for 7+ hrs last night. Hell... between you two and me, I had a socket in one hand and a small LED flashlight in the other. I tried pointing the socket and wondered why it didn't shine light.


:laugh: about trying to shine light from a socket.... i hate working in the cold lol... not cold here year, but 50s is enough to be annoyed a little lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving guys

- Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys
> 
> - Tapatalk 2


:beer::beer::vampire:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gobble gobble


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Worked on my GTI today. I was like F this, I got all this stuff going on in my engine. I'll just delete the coolant system. 




































But on a serious note, I'm almost done. lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Worked on my GTI today. I was like F this, I got all this stuff going on in my engine. I'll just delete the coolant system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i almost missed the last line... i was like what  I'll be back at it again rebuilding my turbo soon. seals on the exhaust side started passing oil thru the seals 3 days after i put it back on.. It's getting the center section of my turbo wet with oil and it smokes when i get the car hot from that oil burning off. 2 or 3 days after i put it back on the car and I'll be pulling it off again... :facepalm: I ordered the rebuild kit from Arnold, so at least I can rebuild the thing for under 100 bux and be as good as new. 

On the bright side I'll have a fresh engine and a fresh turbo :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i almost missed the last line... i was like what  I'll be back at it again rebuilding my turbo soon. seals on the exhaust side started passing oil thru the seals 3 days after i put it back on.. It's getting the center section of my turbo wet with oil and it smokes when i get the car hot from that oil burning off. 2 or 3 days after i put it back on the car and I'll be pulling it off again... :facepalm: I ordered the rebuild kit from Arnold, so at least I can rebuild the thing for under 100 bux and be as good as new.
> 
> On the bright side I'll have a fresh engine and a fresh turbo :thumbup:


Damn that sucks. Keep us posted.

I'm so close to being finished!! Aside from cleaning my SMIC, all I have left is to solder resistors!
Here's some pics of my progress. I'll make a build thread when I wrap this up.

I made my own bracket to mount my catch can. I found a lot of pics of people's catch cans installed, but there is a lacking of bracket DIY threads. I'll be making a DIY thread of how I made mine, when I'm finished.

What I used.









Assembled.

















How it will fit.









Drilled holes for catch can, and test fit.









I just finished wrinkle coating the bracket pieces, except for the bolts, washers, and nuts. So it'll match the can.

I moved the relays from that black box to the plastic waterfall casing.









A close-up of some of the tubing so far.










Since my coolant hoses were almost shot, here's one I replaced with some heater hose from O'Reilly's. A straight hose instead of the longer curving OEM hose.









Here's the other coolant hose I replaced with heater hose. I used a 1" to a 3/4" reducer coupling. Along with two 90 degree elbows.









Here they are, both connected. I put the original heat resistant mesh over the straight hose, since it had the most direct exposure to the heat from the turbo.










A lot of work done. So close to being finished. Can't wait.
After doing so much, I really hope it all comes together and runs well.
After I get EVERYthing ready to go, I'll have to clear my codes with my Vag-com. As well as re-align the throttle body with the Vag, since I cleaned the TB out really well.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh and obviously, I have some cable re-routing and tucking to do. It looks messy right now. But I'll worry about that after I get my GTI running again.

And the bracket would have been a lot easier to make if I knew how to TIG/MIG.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ I've been thinking about investing in a welder. Prob will get into that next year


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ I've been thinking about investing in a welder. Prob will get into that next year


I've been wanting one for years now. Hopefully it'll happen soon.
If I had one now, I'd frame notch, fab up a custom short ram heat shield, and a couple other things right off the bat.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah-HAH! I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I found the reason for a cam-shaft timing related code a while back. I replaced the cam tensioner, but to no avail. Still had the code. I figured it was just my finicky MK4.

Notice anything odd??

















Lol one of the 3 wires broke on the hall sender. I'm gonna solder it back together and jb weld the plastic, until I buy a new one later.



Oh and here's a pic of my bracket all wrinkle coated up.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, also... I dropped the metal clip that holds the electrical plug in place when plugged into the hall sender.
The yellow arrow points to it here:









I have poked ALL around my engine bay looking for it. Stuck a magnet grabber stick (that's the technical name for it) in every nook and cranny. I can't find it anywhere. The only place left it could be is inbetween the timing belt and engine head.
It's so small and thin, if it's caught in my timing belt and I turn my engine on... wouldn't it just fly out? Or would it snap my timing belt and mess up my timing and cause my engine to explode and destroy my apartment complex?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lol, that clip will fly out or get mutilated :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> lol, that clip will fly out or get mutilated :thumbup:


:laugh: whew! Good to hear. I finished soldering the hall sender. Looks like ****. haha such a small and short wire I couldn't get any pliers in there. But the connection has been repaired at least.
Waiting until tomorrow after the JB Weld sets to throw it back on.

Unghhh I forgot what it's like to drive my GTI. Such a bad feeling.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> i almost missed the last line... i was like what  I'll be back at it again rebuilding my turbo soon. seals on the exhaust side started passing oil thru the seals 3 days after i put it back on.. It's getting the center section of my turbo wet with oil and it smokes when i get the car hot from that oil burning off. 2 or 3 days after i put it back on the car and I'll be pulling it off again... :facepalm: I ordered the rebuild kit from Arnold, so at least I can rebuild the thing for under 100 bux and be as good as new.
> 
> On the bright side I'll have a fresh engine and a fresh turbo :thumbup:


LOL turns out m turbo is not blown. i needed to adjust my return line a 3rd and final time lol. now it's all good. that oil has burned off and there's no more smoke. took like 3 days of driving for that $hit to subside :screwy: I'm happy tho, I'm gonna hang onto this rebuild kit and try and put at least 35-40k more miles on this thing. i want to see if i get 100k out of this 50 opcorn:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL turns out m turbo is not blown. i needed to adjust my return line a 3rd and final time lol. now it's all good. that oil has burned off and there's no more smoke. took like 3 days of driving for that $hit to subside :screwy: I'm happy tho, I'm gonna hang onto this rebuild kit and try and put at least 35-40k more miles on this thing. i want to see if i get 100k out of this 50 opcorn:


I was just popping in to ask how your turbo is doing, too! That's really good news. Did your return line just kink up or something?
When you rebuild the turbo, whenever the time comes, are you going to have somebody rebalance/realign it for ya?
Good news though, glad it's working out for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> I was just popping in to ask how your turbo is doing, too! That's really good news. Did your return line just kink up or something?
> When you rebuild the turbo, whenever the time comes, are you going to have somebody rebalance/realign it for ya?
> Good news though, glad it's working out for ya. :thumbup:


im thinking it wasn't quite vertical enough near the bottom where it meets the pan. i got under there this last time and re-adjusted all the fittings and re-routed the line to gimme me the best slope i could get. it seems fine now. damn turbos and oil return lines are really picky. also, when i do rebuild, i'm not going to have it rebalanced or realigned. just mark everything and put it back the way it came off :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Today I did (more) work. Heh 
I did a wire tuck on my fuel injector harness. Also re-wrapped the wires in fresh electrical tape and re-organized them. Outta sight! 
I have everything plugged back in and I've started stripping the needed areas to solder resistors on. 
I also took off my SMIC and poured a cup of oil out at least. Sealed up the 2 ends and sloshed some gasoline around to clean out the oil. Also scrubbed the outsides off (gently). 

I'm either gonna have her running tonight, or tomorrow!


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Finished the soldering and got the SMIC reconnected. She's done.  

It's below 50 now and dew has been falling heavy for an hour. I'll break out the vag tomorrow and crank her up. So nervous. Lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Finished the soldering and got the SMIC reconnected. She's done.
> 
> It's below 50 now and dew has been falling heavy for an hour. I'll break out the vag tomorrow and crank her up. So nervous. Lol


 :beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Finished the soldering and got the SMIC reconnected. She's done.
> 
> It's below 50 now and dew has been falling heavy for an hour. I'll break out the vag tomorrow and crank her up. So nervous. Lol


 opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> opcorn:


 :wave::beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Alright. I added coolant and oil, primed the turbo, reconnected coils and fuel pump fuse. Cleared all DTC's. Aligned throttle body before actually cranking her. 

She now only has 2 DTC's. One for my dumb CCM and one for my radio. lol 

Cranked her up. 

Idled like sh!t. To be expected though. Let her idle for a good 3-4mins. Idle didn't get better. I'm talking guttural puttering, 600 RPM's, and fluctuating vacuum pressure. 
I give it some gas, comes out of the rough idle and idles fine upwards of 3.5k RPM's. 
Let off the gas, dips right back into that nasty idle stumbling/sputtering. 
The engine was shaking and I didn't want to mess my GTI up so I cut her off until I find out if this idle is normal for a bit. 
Maybe I need to take her out for a short drive. Idk. 

I also have an ever so small oil drip off my oil pan plug. No biggie, if it continues I'll check the torque again on the bolts. 

Oh and my GTI didn't throw a single code during the idle or after. 

Edit: Let her sit for an hour and tried cranking her again. Still very rough and idling with the vacuum around -10 (smooth idle on my 1.8t is -20, pre-delete). 
Unplugged the MAF, cranked her again. No difference.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i was gonna say take it for a short drive. 

also make sure the plug whose retaining clip u lost is in there snug


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i was gonna say take it for a short drive.
> 
> also make sure the plug whose retaining clip u lost is in there snug


 :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

She runs like a charm now. Pulls so gud and smooth.  
I dropped $60 on a set of Platinum NGK's, helped a lot. My older cheaper NGK's had a good 20k on them. Between that and taking her out for a drive, all the wierd idle problems have cleared up. 

Thanks for all the help Goscha and Tom. Hopefully this is the end of of this thread. I'll make a build thread now and post all my progress. 

Edit: Just a quick update. I drove another 20-30 miles around town. My GTI hasn't been this responsive in acceleration and boost since I bought her. I'm not sure if it was one of the deletes that helped, or something else I did. Or maybe collectively. But it's insane what a difference it's made.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> She runs like a charm now. Pulls so gud and smooth.
> I dropped $60 on a set of Platinum NGK's, helped a lot. My older cheaper NGK's had a good 20k on them. Between that and taking her out for a drive, all the wierd idle problems have cleared up.
> 
> Thanks for all the help Goscha and Tom. Hopefully this is the end of of this thread. I'll make a build thread now and post all my progress.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> She runs like a charm now. Pulls so gud and smooth.
> I dropped $60 on a set of Platinum NGK's, helped a lot. My older cheaper NGK's had a good 20k on them. Between that and taking her out for a drive, all the wierd idle problems have cleared up.
> 
> Thanks for all the help Goscha and Tom. Hopefully this is the end of of this thread. I'll make a build thread now and post all my progress.
> ...


 My own hands touched your turbo... Its to be expected. Kind of a Midas touch thing.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> My own hands touched your turbo... Its to be expected. Kind of a Midas touch thing.


 :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> My own hands touched your turbo... Its to be expected. Kind of a Midas touch thing.


 Hahaha it all makes sense now. Can I pay for a plane ticket for you, and you come down and just touch my whole friggin GTI?  All problems I would ever have... instantly fixed.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

+1


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Well thanks a lot. Since you didn't come lay your hands on my VW... 


I found the problem with the weird idle. haha. Or so I hope. I hit limp mode on the way home from work today. I pulled out the Vagcom when I got home. 
I got "p0300 - Random/multiple misfire detected" 
I cleared the DTC to see what would happen. Right away she started idling like sh!t again. My first guess is that the hall sender (aka cam position sensor) is shot. The solder I made was prolly too thick to successfully repair it. My buddy has one he's selling me tomorrow hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Well thanks a lot. Since you didn't come lay your hands on my VW...
> 
> 
> I found the problem with the weird idle. haha. Or so I hope. I hit limp mode on the way home from work today. I pulled out the Vagcom when I got home.
> ...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hopefully a VCDS guru can throw some advice my way.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...300-Multiple-misfires&p=79982783#post79982783


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vacuum reading at idle?


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Hopefully a VCDS guru can throw some advice my way.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...300-Multiple-misfires&p=79982783#post79982783


Good on ya for providing the new/updated version of VCDS - Otherwise Jack would have ripped you a new one 

Joking aside, some good advise on that forum when it comes to fault diagnostics.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr.loops said:


> Good on ya for providing the new/updated version of VCDS - Otherwise Jack would have ripped you a new one
> 
> Joking aside, some good advise on that forum when it comes to fault diagnostics.


Jack seems a little pissed off anyway. He doesn't like me deleting my SAI and EVAP. He made that clear. lol


Side thoughts I just had.
#1
The DIY says to strip the wires and solder the resistor on. I straight up clipped my plugs off and soldered the resistors on. Same thing right?? Both wires, connected via resistor.









Aand #2. The 2 relays in my relay box in the engine bay. I moved those relays to the plastic waterfall and removed the box all together. What are those two relays for? I wonder if one is damaged. Researching them now...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that dude is a rude @$$hole... i was about to rip him in there, but decided not to. he does have an attitude problem, there was a thread in that forum recently where he was extremely rude, disrespectful, unprofessional to a member for no good reason. i'll have to find it for you. RR was pissed as well :screwy: FCUK that guy


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> that dude is a rude @$$hole... i was about to rip him in there, but decided not to. he does have an attitude problem, there was a thread in that forum recently where he was extremely rude, disrespectful, unprofessional to a member for no good reason. I'll have to find it for you. RR was pissed as well :screwy: FCUK that guy


I believe he's on that forum to " help" out Ross Tech's customers - He seems knowledgeable but I can't imagine he's good for their business.

Ewe, Sebestian and Dana seem nice. Hopefully they'll step in for any suggestions


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> that dude is a rude @$$hole... i was about to rip him in there, but decided not to. he does have an attitude problem, there was a thread in that forum recently where he was extremely rude, disrespectful, unprofessional to a member for no good reason. i'll have to find it for you. RR was pissed as well :screwy: FCUK that guy


Yeaa. I figured I'd take the high road on this one and be nice. I'm interested in seeing that thread though.



Mr.loops said:


> I believe he's on that forum to " help" out Ross Tech's customers - He seems knowledgeable but I can't imagine he's good for their business.
> 
> Ewe, Sebestian and Dana seem nice. Hopefully they'll step in for any suggestions


I thought he was an actual rep from Ross Tech. lol I wouldn't have been so nice had I known.

I hope they do too. :beer:


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Yeaa. I figured I'd take the high road on this one and be nice. I'm interested in seeing that thread though.
> 
> 
> *I thought he was an actual rep from Ross Tech*. lol I wouldn't have been so nice had I known.
> ...


If he was on their payroll, I think his ass would have been canned a long time ago


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Mr.loops said:


> If he was on their payroll, I think his ass would have been canned a long time ago


I believe it. I don't go on the VCDS section much here on Vortex. I'm new to using a Vagcom (had mine for a couple months) so I don't have much to contribute.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> that dude is a rude @$$hole... i was about to rip him in there, but decided not to. he does have an attitude problem, there was a thread in that forum recently where he was extremely rude, disrespectful, unprofessional to a member for no good reason. i'll have to find it for you. RR was pissed as well :screwy: FCUK that guy












I even asked him how he justifies basically shoeing potential customers away... No answer. I think the BBB (better business bureau) would put a dick in his ass.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I believe it. I don't go on the VCDS section much here on Vortex. I'm new to using a Vagcom (had mine for a couple months) so I don't have much to contribute.


The mods need to start a forum for electrical (engine related) problems. I asked a simple question about getting screwed by a "home based" mechanic. 

The guy went 15 kinds of crazy... I am not the first.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I even asked him how he justifies basically shoeing potential customers away... No answer. I think the BBB (better business bureau) would put a dick in his ass.


Lmao I fvcking love Jim Carry.

Wow. What a d1ck.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Yeaa. I figured I'd take the high road on this one and be nice. I'm interested in seeing that thread though.
> 
> 
> I thought he was an actual rep from Ross Tech. lol I wouldn't have been so nice had I known.
> ...


he's just a guy with an attitude problem. sure he knows a lot about these cars, but that gives you no grounds to be an d*ckface. i still might go rip him a new on cause i dont give a fu*k about people like that. i make my own rules











goscha7452 said:


> I even asked him how he justifies basically shoeing potential customers away... No answer. I think the BBB (better business bureau) would put a dick in his ass.


oh ok, i remember RR showed my the thread and all i could say was wow. Imma dig it up



goscha7452 said:


> The mods need to start a forum for electrical (engine related) problems. I asked a simple question about getting screwed by a "home based" mechanic.
> 
> The guy went 15 kinds of crazy... I am not the first.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> he's just a guy with an attitude problem. sure he knows a lot about these cars, but that gives you no grounds to be an d*ckface. i still might go rip him a new on cause i dont give a fu*k about people like that. i make my own rules
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok, i remember RR showed my the thread and all i could say was wow. Imma dig it up


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i had to go get it out of my PM's from RR to find it because they black holed it. you cant see it now, but you know it was bad if they black holed it. and we were not posting memes either :facepalm:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5877350


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i had to go get it out of my PM's from RR to find it because they black holed it. you cant see it now, but you know it was bad if they black holed it. and we were not posting memes either :facepalm:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5877350


Who's your daddy. 

Check it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Who's your daddy.
> 
> Check it.


FCUK YEAH







LOL good find. gonna go post this stuff up in the other thread now lol :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Who's your daddy.
> 
> Check it.


That's golden MrSavvy, GOLDEN!


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahaha what can I say.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yea i posted in there... i see that bastard edited his post. i wonder what the original transcript said lol


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> yea i posted in there... i see that bastard edited his post. i wonder what the original transcript said lol


I caught it before he edited it. He actually only added lines from what I could tell (didn't pay close attention). He added the d*ck comment and the sentences following.

Edit: I shared my opinion with him.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> I caught it before he edited it. He actually only added lines from what I could tell (didn't pay close attention). He added the d*ck comment and the sentences following.
> 
> Edit: I shared my opinion with him.


:beer: gonna check it out now


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom are you coming up for sowo '13?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Tom are you coming up for sowo '13?


nope, i do not usually attend shows. i dont even know when SOWO takes place


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

If I tell you when sowo is will you come? It's only in Georgia haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

nope, still not going lol :thumbup:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> nope, still not going lol :thumbup:


:laugh: fine


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I think Madness and I figured out my problem. My head gasket is fine... but cylinder 1 failed the compression test. Spiked at 170psi and quickly dropped back down to 150 or so. We put a table spoon of oil in the cylinder and tested it again. It held 180psi before dropping. So at the very least my piston rings are shot. Which would cause metal shavings to go through my turbo. Which would explain why I've been eating up turbo after turbo since I bought the GTI.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Well I think Madness and I figured out my problem. My head gasket is fine... but cylinder 1 failed the compression test. Spiked at 170psi and quickly dropped back down to 150 or so. We put a table spoon of oil in the cylinder and tested it again. It held 180psi before dropping. So at the very least my piston rings are shot. Which would cause metal shavings to go through my turbo. Which would explain why I've been eating up turbo after turbo since I bought the GTI.


:beer: so what you gonna do about that? opcorn:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: so what you gonna do about that? opcorn:


http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/31736440.jpg


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/31736440.jpg


:beer:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ :wave:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^ :wave:


:wave: Tom!!!

I hope Savvy didn't off himself....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> :wave: Tom!!!
> 
> I hope Savvy didn't off himself....


he's madbro


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

:wave:

Ordered some PCV stuff to get it back to stock and running again. The plan, at the moment, is to get her running fine again and sell her and buy a MK5 or 6.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> :wave:
> 
> Ordered some PCV stuff to get it back to stock and running again. The plan, at the moment, is to get her running fine again and sell her and buy a MK5 or 6.


wow, gonna ditch the mk4 scene eh lol :heart::wave::vampire:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha just for now. I'd love to buy another mk4 later and do a rebuild and bt right off the bat. But for now I feel it's time to move on.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Haha just for now. I'd love to buy another mk4 later and do a rebuild and bt right off the bat. But for now I feel it's time to move on.


:beer: i love my mk4's lol. next i'm gettin a mk4 supra  

also i just got myself a DBB Garrett 50 opcorn:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love my emkay 4s too. I like the MKV for road trips and stuff because it is more refined and almost a luxury car... the interior is just a nice place to be. But still something about the MKIV does it for me. Its the right mix of heritage and function... Good luck to you savvy.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

goscha7452 said:


> I love my emkay 4s too. I like the MKV for road trips and stuff because it is more refined and almost a luxury car... the interior is just a nice place to be. But still something about the MKIV does it for me. Its the right mix of heritage and function... Good luck to you savvy.


:beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I love my emkay 4s too. I like the MKV for road trips and stuff because it is more refined and almost a luxury car... the interior is just a nice place to be. But still something about the MKIV does it for me. Its the right mix of heritage and function... Good luck to you savvy.


Haha I'm not going anywhere. I'll still be on the forums, and I'll pick up another mk4 as soon as I can. But thank ya. 




Big_Tom said:


> :beer: i love my mk4's lol. next i'm gettin a mk4 supra
> 
> also i just got myself a DBB Garrett 50 opcorn:


Mmmmm nice.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Haha I'm not going anywhere. I'll still be on the forums, and I'll pick up another mk4 as soon as I can. But thank ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm nice.


:beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok trying to re-assemble my pcv system. Can't figure a couple things out.
There are 2 explanations. 1) the PCV system was previously set up ass backwards. or 2) this diagram isn't the one for my engine, which is a total wtf moment, because it's in the bentley I have.










*My car is, or at least was (before my deletes), set up as follows: *Breather elbow>T fitting>PCV hose>PCV hose

Now that diagram above says that the T fitting went upwards to my break booster line that split at the intake manifold (on the end of the mani).

However, this diagram below is I BELIEVE exactly how my PCV was set up before.









What is that diagram in the bottom left-hand corner from?? What Bentley?


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok I figured out it's from a Beetle Bentley manual. But why the hell would my AWP engine be set up like an AWV engine? :sly::what:

Edit: even the AWV has a couple lines running to different areas. Guess I'll just have to figure this one out on my own...


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah....:banghead:

Sorry buddy... I was a pro at taking the old ish off but its in a box that should have been thrown in the dumpster a long time ago (it wont be finding its way back on this car).

Also my early Golf has an AWD motor. They are pretty different...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Ok I figured out it's from a Beetle Bentley manual. But why the hell would my AWP engine be set up like an AWV engine? :sly::what:
> 
> Edit: even the AWV has a couple lines running to different areas. Guess I'll just have to figure this one out on my own...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I got it all figured out and hooked back up. Even found a 1.8t 5spd Jetta at a local salvage yard and I scored a handful of check valves and a vacuum valve to replace the bad ones on my pcv system.

I still don't know why my PCV system doesn't match any of the diagrams for different engine codes. Oh well. lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> I got it all figured out and hooked back up. Even found a 1.8t 5spd Jetta at a local salvage yard and I scored a handful of check valves and a vacuum valve to replace the bad ones on my pcv system.
> 
> I still don't know why my PCV system doesn't match any of the diagrams for different engine codes. Oh well. lol


:beer:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Well Tom you tried to warn me. Jack is a complete a_ss_hole. :facepalm:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Well Tom you tried to warn me. Jack is a complete a_ss_hole. :facepalm:


Duh... Has no concern for anyone. He even admitted it in a post


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Duh... Has no concern for anyone. He even admitted it in a post


:beer:

So I've been thinking about having a custom exhaust made. I absolutely love the dual exhaust on R32's.
I was thinking about something like this:








I don't like how this guy didn't put a heatshield around the spare tire area. I'd definitely add one.
But my main concern was wouldn't a majority of the exhaust air come out the first exhaust tip? I would think that like 75%-80% of the exhaust flow would go straight out the first tip, and only like 20% would exit from the extension/second tip.

What do you two think?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

See, I told you you're not selling it.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> See, I told you you're not selling it.


Shut up and help me.

By the way don't tell anybody in the MK4 forum about this thread. I want to keep it clean of their immaturity. Then again maybe I shouldn't have told you about it...


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay you kept it


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Yay you kept it


  for now


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm installing a 3" GHL turbo-back, catted and resonated, as we speak. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I'm installing a 3" GHL turbo-back, catted and resonated, as we speak. Can't wait to hear it.


Dope man... I'm a 42dd guy but GHL and Miltek make some good stuff as well.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Dope man... I'm a 42dd guy but GHL and Miltek make some good stuff as well.


Yea I am too, I really wanted a 42DD TB. But I snagged this TB from a guy for $360. Couldn't really beat that.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Yea I am too, I really wanted a 42DD TB. But I snagged this TB from a guy for $360. Couldn't really beat that.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

its a GHL TB exhaust.
at that price, it was a steal.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


>


shut up :laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I meant it was a good deal...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I meant it was a good deal...


Ohhhh.... well this is awkward.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Ohhhh.... well this is awkward.


shut up and get a FT.:laugh:
did you get those coil packs?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> shut up and get a FT.:laugh:
> did you get those coil packs?


Skip the Frankenturbo... Get something bigger, better, more reliable. I was one of the first to have the F21 after my F4 ate it at 300 miles. All coolant and oil lines were replaced during the install of both so just don't go there. The F21 honestly feels sluggish compared to the F4. Doesn't have the torque of the previous generation. The mounting hardware is pretty shady. Two of the nuts on the manifold are next to impossible to remove or install (on mine at least, but I doubt wherever he gets them has very good quality control). Even with the lock washers on the turbo to manifold bolts the damn things came loose after 100 miles completely out of the blue... ate the gasket and sounded so good driving home. Also the wastegates have proven to make some noise. The best thing about FT is Doug. Pretty awesome guy. Paid for my dyno during the F21 beta testing phase (I was the second to dyno the F21). somehow one of the copper washers on a coolant line ruptured (never heard of this before especially when it was counter torqued properly). I speculate EGT's got out of control. 

If you want one though I got an F21 with 500 miles on it. My "big boy" turbo will be here soon. Con rods are in transit Decided to keep the stock pistons after I compression tested today. within 5% of 180 in all cylinders...


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

you must have done something wrong for all that to happen.
I installed my F4h around july of 2011 and haven't had a single problem with it.
oil and coolant lines are still good. I didn't even replace them. just carried them over from my ko3s. only replaced the washers, gaskets and hardware.

all the hardware, gaskets and washers are from Chris at CBtuning. outstanding customer service. just as good as Doug, imo.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> you must have done something wrong for all that to happen.
> I installed my F4h around july of 2011 and haven't had a single problem with it.
> oil and coolant lines are still good. I didn't even replace them. just carried them over from my ko3s. only replaced the washers, gaskets and hardware.
> 
> all the hardware, gaskets and washers are from Chris at CBtuning. outstanding customer service. just as good as Doug, imo.


Want a picture of the CHRA??? Obvious wear and tear on the cold side turbine. Manifold to turbo bolts torqued to 44 ft lbs per bentley IIRC. Sealing washers were purchased directly from VW. Gaskets purchased from VW. It would be pretty hard for me to do something to cause that. A V banded Garret or precision is an obvious upgrade anyway. Consider yourself lucky. Find as many threads about Garret, Precision or Bullseye having as many issues as FT and I'll give MRSAVVY a free turbo... Again. :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Want a picture of the CHRA??? Obvious wear and tear on the cold side turbine. Manifold to turbo bolts torqued to 44 ft lbs per bentley IIRC. Sealing washers were purchased directly from VW. Gaskets purchased from VW. It would be pretty hard for me to do something to cause that. A V banded Garret or precision is an obvious upgrade anyway. Consider yourself lucky. Find as many threads about Garret, Precision or Bullseye having as many issues as FT and I'll give MRSAVVY a free turbo... Again. :laugh:


:laugh: Ignore Madness. He's a stubborn mk4 kid.

If I upgrade, I'm going BT. Don't worry. For now I'll let Madness think I'm going FT though. So he won't whine from now until I upgrade.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Want a picture of the CHRA??? Obvious wear and tear on the cold side turbine. Manifold to turbo bolts torqued to 44 ft lbs per bentley IIRC. Sealing washers were purchased directly from VW. Gaskets purchased from VW. It would be pretty hard for me to do something to cause that. A V banded Garret or precision is an obvious upgrade anyway. Consider yourself lucky. Find as many threads about Garret, Precision or Bullseye having as many issues as FT and I'll give MRSAVVY a free turbo... Again. :laugh:


Ya, will you post a pic of the CHRA. I'd like to see the extent of the damage.
I haven't seen any such threads of that much failure.
I've seen a few on the mani-turbo bolts coming loose. But that was quickly remedied with studs, nuts and Nordlock washers.
It would be hard for you to mess it up. Just 1 over torqued Banjo bolt would do it.
Sure its an upgrade. But you can't beat Doug's prices. I believe UM sells a kit that includes EVERYTHING. FT, Gaskets, Washers, Hardware, MAF, Injectors and software all for like $1800. And you get something like 280HP/TQ. Of course numbers will reflect on the other supporting mods 1 has.

You also have to keep in mind Garret has been around since the 50s. And if you do go that route you have to at least get rods and a clutch. not to mention the BT file.
and I do know of 1 off the top of my head. its a TTQ build. guy got rods, pistons, bearing, caps, head work, intake and exhaust mani BAT, the works right. he was building a autoX track car. I never found out what exactly went wrong, but it f*u*cked up everything. $5K+ wasted after only like 1K miles. didn't even get it fully broken in. so he started over. new block, crank, rods, pistons, everything.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> :laugh: Ignore Madness. He's a stubborn mk4 kid.
> 
> If I upgrade, I'm going BT. Don't worry. For now I'll let Madness think I'm going FT though. So he won't whine from now until I upgrade.


 traitor.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> traitor.


Smart and unlimited









You keep thinking what you want. I'm not saying FT is an all out bad company or product but I had a really bad experience. *There is a reason the price is so low. * My car is being sent in to JMS to have all the new stuff installed including rods and just maybe pistons with 20mm wrist pins for that extra testosterone factor (do VW and Testosterone belong to the same dimension). I'm likely going to send the car to Florida to have it tuned as JMS more accustomed to 900-1200 whp mustangs than VWs. Then I'll start on the MK5 or the 24v. 

Savvy lets make this guy mad. I got a Frankenturbo F21 for an all time low price of............... $500 complete with everything Doug put in the box when it came to me. That price is for you and only you. Ah, capitalism. I just undercut the middle man.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Ya, will you post a pic of the CHRA. I'd like to see the extent of the damage.
> I haven't seen any such threads of that much failure.
> I've seen a few on the mani-turbo bolts coming loose. But that was quickly remedied with studs, nuts and Nordlock washers.
> It would be hard for you to mess it up. Just 1 over torqued Banjo bolt would do it.
> ...


For real though man... EGT's were a huge problem with the F4. Hence the purpose of the UNItune FT specific flash. Oh and no F4 to date has made that power with an OTC tune and no water meth. It just won't do it. I will say that for an in between route its the best option by far and Doug has found a god niche. Nothing looks worse than hacked up K04-02x setups.... Except eliminators. They suck plain out.

Also just filled a few pages in a google search "frankenturbo failure". Almost all had to do with the wastegate being garbage...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> traitor.


Hahaha. Hater. 



goscha7452 said:


> *Smart and unlimited* That's me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: tempting. But I really want to do rods, all 20 valves, springs and guides, and piston rings before going with anything larger than a k03s.
I prefer peace of mind when at all possible.


On a side note, I went digging for info on the kid that sold me my MK4. I found his Vortex acc, among other things. 2 of his 3-4 threads were asking "help oil leak" and "3rd and 4th slipping."
He sold it to me saying "she runs perfect and has 0 problems, aside from front strut bushings need to be replaced." He knew the turbo seals were shot, and that the valve cover gasket and head gasket were bad. 
Also, he bought the GTI for $4600 and found these problems about 5 months later and sold it to me for $5.5k.
Basically... he bought the car, found sh!t was bad, and made a profit by lying.

VWvortex profile
Youtube Channel. He has a SRT4 right now. Lmao what a ****_o_t.
And I found his Facebook.
I also have his email and phone #.
I haven't confronted him in anyway regarding his bs sale, I'm deciding what I'll say first.

Oh and Taube, I tightened that loose worm clamp and my coolant isn't leaking anymore.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha. Hater.
> 
> 
> :laugh: tempting. But I really want to do rods, all 20 valves, springs and guides, and piston rings before going with anything larger than a k03s.
> ...


I don't know if you're a better creeper or if he's a better liar :laugh:
Nice creeper skills MrSavvy. :beer:

What a douche. Don't feel bad though. I've bascically replaced everything north of the firewall in my Golf.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I don't know if you're a better creeper or if he's a better liar :laugh:
> Nice creeper skills MrSavvy. :beer:
> 
> What a douche. Don't feel bad though. I've bascically replaced everything north of the firewall in my Golf.


Hahaha. Creeper? I prefer "Tech Wiz." I'm basically like an IT version of Sherlock Holmes, but better.

Also, it's not necessarily the fact that I had to replace all that sh!t... it's more of the fact I bought a vehicle expecting it to be what the seller said. If it needed $4k of repairs, cool. But I wouldn't pay 5.5 knowing that. :facepalm:

Live and learn. No regrets. I know exactly what to look for in the future when buying cars now, even if it's not a VW. :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> You keep thinking what you want. I'm not saying FT is an all out bad company or product but I had a really bad experience. *There is a reason the price is so low. * My car is being sent in to JMS to have all the new stuff installed including rods and just maybe pistons with 20mm wrist pins for that extra testosterone factor (do VW and Testosterone belong to the same dimension). I'm likely going to send the car to Florida to have it tuned as JMS more accustomed to 900-1200 whp mustangs than VWs. Then I'll start on the MK5 or the 24v.


and you keep thinking what you want.
I know what you saying and I understand you feel you had a bad experienced. But what you need to understand is that your the only "really bad experience" I have heard of, which leads me to believe it was an isolated incident or it was an error on your end during the install.
I'm not saying FT is perfect or they are indestructible. i've seen a few that have been destroyed. But that was only when the User Either A; installed something incorrectly, or B; pushed the turbo beyond its limit. The turbos are still in the infancy stage (hence why I pointed out Garrett has been around for 50 years).

My point is, sure Garret turbos are an upgrade, theres no doubt about that. But when something in a GT30 goes wrong, one WILL spend ALOT more money in repairs. A GT30 in its self is what, $2700. plus you ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO get another exhaust. Tune. Injectors. FPR. MAF. Rods. Bearings. ect ,ect. so your looking at a minimum of $4k-$4.5K. to get 400HP in a FWD none the less.
my tires break loose in 2nd with F4h and I don't even have a tune.

and what does any of this have to do with a 1200HP Mustang?



goscha7452 said:


> Savvy lets make this guy mad. I got a Frankenturbo F21 for an all time low price of............... $500 complete with everything Doug put in the box when it came to me. That price is for you and only you. Ah, capitalism. I just undercut the middle man.


Your not gonna make me mad.
There is no middle man. When 1 buys a FT its directly from Doug, Who builds them.


And where is the PIC of the CHRA?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha. Hater.


I'm a pro.:laugh:



MrSavvy said:


> laugh: tempting. But I really want to do rods, all 20 valves, springs and guides, and piston rings before going with anything larger than a k03s.


you need to get a Ko3s 1st. :laugh:



MrSavvy said:


> Oh and Taube, I tightened that loose worm clamp and my coolant isn't leaking anymore.


hahaha.:thumbup: 



goscha7452 said:


> I don't know if you're a better creeper or if he's a better liar :laugh:
> Nice creeper skills MrSavvy. :beer:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> For real though man... EGT's were a huge problem with the F4. Hence the purpose of the UNItune FT specific flash. Oh and no F4 to date has made that power with an OTC tune and no water meth. It just won't do it. I will say that for an in between route its the best option by far and Doug has found a god niche. Nothing looks worse than hacked up K04-02x setups.... Except eliminators. They suck plain out.
> 
> Also just filled a few pages in a google search "frankenturbo failure". Almost all had to do with the wastegate being garbage...


yes they WERE.
My EGTs have not been a problem. Mine were a little high, but nothing to be alarmed about considering I don't have a tune or W/M.
yes F4 have made that kind of power. Multiple F4s have with Gonzo, Malone and other such custom files.
what is "OTC"?
Its not just a good "in between route", that will depend on ones personal power goals. You need to be more object and less of a big-power purist.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

triple post like a scrub


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> triple post like a scrub


really. you wanna go there noob.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I guess I don't know anything... Go to the pharmacy and ask what OTC means. Enjoy your budget car


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Well I guess I don't know anything... Go to the pharmacy and ask what OTC means. Enjoy your budget car











Over The Counter.
I do enjoy it, a lot.
I was serious about the pic of the CHRA.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Over The Counter.
> I do enjoy it, a lot.
> I was serious about the pic of the CHRA.


I was serious about the F4 never making 280 whp on a non tweaked tune. Call Doug harper and ask... He'll say no it hasn't. It can't move that much air. Maybe just maybe with WMI. Just remember at the end of the day you get ehat you pay for.

There was no quip in saying JMS makes 1200 RWHP mustangs... Just saying they don't have the tuning knowledge with VW to get the most out of my setup but their engine and turbo knowledge is extensive. Hence why I would let them put it together and then let someone else tune it. 

You haven't searched enough obviously. The problems I had with the F4 were common... Maybe thats why it got an upgrade. It was always hit or miss though. Everything made by man is prone to failure... Cars, condoms and dixie cups fail all the time... just not as often as the F4 did. 

As soon as I get to my garage (I'm doing a unit shutdown at an oil refinery so I'm not home) I'll snap photos of the CHRA and send them to your inbox. 

I'm not mad either... I've got a Garret and goodies from IE on the way. I'll probably have to send you the FEDEX tracking numbers to convince you. If this one blows up like you say its going to with a POS Garret :laugh: I've got the 24v and the MK5 waiting to be modded. Awesome Job. Three cars.Company Gas card. 401K is exploding. House on the beach. Hot wife. My dog is smarter than you. Baby girl on the way in July. KCCO. Ethanol free gas straight from the refinery. Don't have to defend my cheap crap... Not madbro (that whole you mad bro thing is lame as **** so it reflects on your character and overall teenager outlook on life but keep making it your own) 


This is how I feel








Get happy kid


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes I. The land of ten tousand lakes. :laugh:



Madness, stop picking fights with everybody on the internet. :facepalm:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> I was serious about the F4 never making 280 whp on a non tweaked tune. Call Doug harper and ask... He'll say no it hasn't. It can't move that much air. Maybe just maybe with WMI. Just remember at the end of the day you get ehat you pay for


I agree with you on a non tweaked tune. hence why I said "Gonzo, Malone and other such custom tunes"



goscha7452 said:


> soon as I get to my garage (I'm doing a unit shutdown at an oil refinery so I'm not home) I'll snap photos of the CHRA and send them to your inbox.


:thumbup:



goscha7452 said:


> not mad either... I've got a Garret and goodies from IE on the way. I'll probably have to send you the FEDEX tracking numbers to convince you.


I never said you not getting a BT. if you are, good for you.



goscha7452 said:


> if this one blows up like you say its going to with a POS Garret :laugh:


I never said Garret turbos are a POS.



goscha7452 said:


> I've got the 24v and the MK5 waiting to be modded. Awesome Job. Three cars.Company Gas card. 401K is exploding. House on the beach. Hot wife. My dog is smarter than you. Baby girl on the way in July. KCCO. Ethanol free gas straight from the refinery.


good for you. but completely irrelevant. 



goscha7452 said:


> (that whole you mad bro thing is lame as **** so it reflects on your character and overall teenager outlook on life but keep making it your own)


if its lame in your opinion, then thats your opinion. not fact. and does not remotely reflect on my outlook on life.
As somebody who road the flat line for 26 seconds during my enlistment in the Marine Corps, I can assure you my out look on life is far from and adolescent.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

TAUBE. STOP. This is my thread not yours.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> TAUBE. STOP. This is my thread not yours.


Why you mad now?
And your issue was resolved.
It belongs to vortex now.:laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Why you mad now?
> And your issue was resolved.
> It belongs to vortex now.:laugh:


What year did you deploy? I deployed with 2/75 Ranger (stayed with them for 2 yrs after and became a bat boy). Hung out with some 2 MARDIV guys here and there... My guys got to Iraq and Afghanistan before yours so I'll be nice to you I guess :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Seriously though thanks for being one of *U*ncle *S*ams *m*isguided *c*hildren. Nobody who hasn't done it will ever understand but it so happens you have stumbled upon a combat vet...


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Yes I. The land of ten tousand lakes. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Madness, stop picking fights with everybody on the internet. :facepalm:


Best commercial ever. I don't see how its offensive but some people are losing their **** over it.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

come ground:thumbup::laugh:



goscha7452 said:


> What year did you deploy?


I was not fortunate enough to get deployed.
did you hear about dozen or so Marine who died from the H1N1 virus? well, I was 1 of them. so to speak.
While on a deployment roaster to kandahar, (probably mispelled), I got really sick. and you know how it is with units like ours. "if you got a cold, go run it off" type attitude.
so thats what I did.
ended up going into a seizure, peaking with a temp of 106.3* and riding the flat line for about 26 seconds while in a coma in a hospital.



goscha7452 said:


> deployed with 2/75 Ranger (stayed with them for 2 yrs after and became a bat boy).


when and where did you go to?



goscha7452 said:


> Hung out with some 2 MARDIV guys here and there... My guys got to Iraq and Afghanistan before yours so I'll be nice to you I guess :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh:ya ya. despite common belief, Marine usually aren't the 1st boots on deck. Its all just propaganda. 



goscha7452 said:


> Seriously though thanks for being one of *U*ncle *S*ams *m*isguided *c*hildren.


:laugh::laugh: thats gotta be my favorite one.



goscha7452 said:


> Nobody who hasn't done it will ever understand but it so happens you have stumbled upon a combat vet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

*WEBSITE WON'T LET ME LINK, REMOVED IT (was a pic of a box of tampons)*[IMG]
Here you go, Madness. Since it appears to be that time of the month for you, here's an extra box in case you run out. :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Here you go, Madness. Since it appears to be that time of the month for you, here's an extra box in case you run out. :thumbup:


If I get the extra box, then you must have gotten the original. right? haha.
you went to costco and got them on whole sale didn't you!:laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

YOU WISH. I BOUGHT THEM JUST FOR YOU. I got some straight grizzly, gun ammunition, and some beer for myself. But you wouldn't know about what being a man is like.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> YOU WISH. I BOUGHT THEM JUST FOR YOU. I got some straight grizzly, gun ammunition, and some beer for myself. But you wouldn't know about what being a man is like.


Ah, see that's funny because I chew tobacco more than you, own more guns and have more ammo than you do.
I see what you did there.:laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah ammo... Glad I stocked up on bug-out gear before it got so expensive.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Ah, see that's funny because I chew tobacco more than you, own more guns and have more ammo than you do.
> I see what you did there.:laugh:


Negative. How many firearms do you own?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Negative. How many firearms do you own?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


5


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> 5


I have 6.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> I have 6.


They're not yours if you keep them at your parents house.:laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> They're not yours if you keep them at your parents house.:laugh:


So true. I've got 5 myself... in my bedroom. Might be a few others hanging out here and there. Like I said I'm ready to have to bug out when **** gets crazy. I hate 9mm and .223 but if I find a dead National Guardsman I can use his stuff... If I have to kill one, all the same. 

I think the .40 vs 9mm argument is pretty weak anyway. If you shoot me with a badass slingshot and I am unarmed... I'm probably gonna leave you alone. With the new ammo the 9mm might be hard to beat logistically but a 1911 to center mass is pretty much a death sentence.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

As it so happens, I just recently purchased a Springfield 1911-A1 Range Officer.
I'm with you on that "9mmVS.45" argument.
But i do own a .38 spec, 12ga pump, and two 30-30 lever actions.

Only the 30-30s are empty. The rest are throughout the house.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> As it so happens, I just recently purchased a Springfield 1911-A1 Range Officer.
> I'm with you on that "9mmVS.45" argument.
> But i do own a .38 spec, 12ga pump, and two 30-30 lever actions.
> 
> Only the 30-30s are empty. The rest are throughout the house.


I have a kimber but after shooting the springfields for years (dad has one) I think they are the way to go. Not so much on the XD stuff though. H&K P2000 ftw. I'd walk through hell with that thing.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

really? I thought Kimber was elite to Spring Springfield?


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea I heard a lot of good things about kimber 1911's.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> really? I thought Kimber was elite to Spring Springfield?


To most they are but for me its a nostalgia thing... I'm gonna hit what I'm aiming at with either and unless its got kevlar on its toast.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I called CTS to see the progress on my BT... Didn't get much of an answer. Can't wait. Should have it all done by the last weekend of the month. Car is going to the shop for rods and a clutch on the 15th. Gotta get my hands on my UM maf and get my ECU sent out to APTuning for a reflash. 

MÄDDNESSS... Do you want to buy my F21. All thats different is the cold side of the turbo. I'd be willing to part with it for $200.00 for ya. Its just the cold side housing and CHRA. Slides right into your exhaust housing. Thats what doug sent me when my F4 bit the dust.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I called CTS to see the progress on my BT... Didn't get much of an answer. Can't wait. Should have it all done by the last weekend of the month. Car is going to the shop for rods and a clutch on the 15th. Gotta get my hands on my UM maf and get my ECU sent out to APTuning for a reflash.


Nice! What turbo did you decide on? And what clutch? IE rods?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Nice! What turbo did you decide on? And what clutch? IE rods?


I went with the CM fx400, Garret 50 (tom talked me into it) and yeah the IE drop ins. I was about to buy the 3071r but for my goals the 50 was the most cost effective. They're about $800.00 cheaper... Also rebuildable.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> MÄDDNESSS... Do you want to buy my F21. All thats different is the cold side of the turbo. I'd be willing to part with it for $200.00 for ya. Its just the cold side housing and CHRA. Slides right into your exhaust housing. Thats what doug sent me when my F4 bit the dust.


I'm interested. But my F4 is still going strong. I do want it as a test subject possible in the next 6 months.
I'm pulling money together for stroker build.
I'm gonna pick up a 06a long block, AEB head and ALH crank. Gonna see if the F4 can breath with the extra displacement, if not I'm gonna test the F21, and then the F23. I hope that will be able to do it, I really don't want a BT.



goscha7452 said:


> I went with the CM fx400,


Your gonna love the fx400.
Its a little funny at the release point. But it light as a feather. Not even hardly different from the stock clutch.



goscha7452 said:


> Garret 50 (tom talked me into it)


Hahahaha.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I'm interested. But my F4 is still going strong. I do want it as a test subject possible in the next 6 months.
> I'm pulling money together for stroker build.
> I'm gonna pick up a 06a long block, AEB head and ALH crank. Gonna see if the F4 can breath with the extra displacement, if not I'm gonna test the F21, and then the F23. I hope that will be able to do it, I really don't want a BT.
> 
> ...


I don't think the FT's will ever flow enough to need an AEB head. Maybe the F23 but certainly not the smallest ones. I haven't really heard of anybody going with a large port head on a small frame turbo but it would be cool to see before and after dynos. Make sure you up the manifold as well. 

Laughing at the 50 or Big_Tom's goofy ass? I'm glad he isn't banned anymore. Guy cracks me up.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> I don't think the FT's will ever flow enough to need an AEB head. Maybe the F23 but certainly not the smallest ones. I haven't really heard of anybody going with a large port head on a small frame turbo but it would be cool to see before and after dynos. Make sure you up the manifold as well.
> 
> Laughing at the 50 or Big_Tom's goofy ass? I'm glad he isn't banned anymore. Guy cracks me up.


I think the F4 can move enough air for the AEB.
after all the mk1 TTs have Ko4s and they also have the AEB head.
so its not the head thats making me think about upgrading. its the displacement.
I would be surprised if the F4 can move enough air to keep a 2L happy.

laughing that Tom talking you into the 50trim.
I was bummed to see he got banned. I thought it was permanent.
glad to see hes back.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I think the F4 can move enough air for the AEB.
> after all the mk1 TTs have Ko4s and they also have the AEB head.
> so its not the head thats making me think about upgrading. its the displacement.
> I would be surprised if the F4 can move enough air to keep a 2L happy.
> ...


I think it was the 180 hp tt that had the AEB code... So just a k03. I guess they wanted some natural breathing room for the upper rpm range since the acorn that came on them falls flat at 4500. Who knows. Let me know though. Curious to see what happens.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> I think it was the 180 hp tt that had the AEB code... So just a k03.


that is true for the 180 HP models.
but the 225Q model had the ko4 with an AEB as well.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

We're both wrong... Just looked through the database. Only passats and a4s came with the AEB. 97-99.5 models


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> We're both wrong... Just looked through the database. Only passats and a4s came with the AEB. 97-99.5 models


Whaaat?? 0.O
No way.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Whaaat?? 0.O
> No way.


Yeah... I guess the tt225 engine codes are AMU, BAM and BEA.
The 180s are ATC, AJQ, APX, APP,ARY, AUQ and AWP.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Yeah... I guess the tt225 engine codes are AMU, BAM and BEA.
> The 180s are ATC, AJQ, APX, APP,ARY, AUQ and AWP.


I could have swore all the TTs had and AEB head.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I could have swore all the TTs had and AEB head.


I thought at least some of them did but I guess not. I knew the 225s didn't because they all have VVT and AEB heads do not... It looks like the head is the only thing desirable in the early B5 chassis. Nothing else is worth a damn in them speaking from a technological standpoint. 

Savvy is your car up and running again?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> I thought at least some of them did but I guess not. I knew the 225s didn't because they all have VVT and AEB heads do not...


... ya that makes sense. damn, I guess they didn't huh.



goscha7452 said:


> looks like the head is the only thing desirable in the early B5 chassis. Nothing else is worth a damn in them speaking from a technological standpoint.


they crank, connector rods and pistons also are desirable.
the cranks, I believe are forged, over the cast cranks.
the con rods and pistons have 20mm wrist pins over the 19mm the AWP motor have.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> We're both wrong... Just looked through the database. Only passats and a4s came with the AEB. 97-99.5 models


I could have told you scrubs that. I'm glad you two are playing nice now though.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> I have 6.


Beat you both at 8


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

masterqaz said:


> Beat you both at 8


I never said how many I have... :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

masterqaz said:


> Beat you both at 8


:laugh:
what do you have?



goscha7452 said:


> I never said how many I have... :laugh:


:laugh:
and what do you have?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> :laugh:
> what do you have?
> 
> 
> ...


Mossberg 590 cruiser
Ruger LCP .380
H&k p2000sc 9mm
Ruger super blackhawk .44maf
Savage model 110 .308
Berretta px4 subcompact .40 s&w
Kimber stainless 1911 .45acp
Mossberg 500 mariner 
S&w m&p15 

I


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Mossberg 590 cruiser
> Ruger LCP .380
> H&k p2000sc 9mm
> Ruger super blackhawk .44maf
> ...


Very nice!

How do you like the Barretta subcompact 40?
I'm thinking about getting my wife the Sig version.

In detail I have;
Springfield 1911-A1 Range Officer (full frame)
Remington 870 adult model 12GA pump
Mossberg 30-30 lever action carbine
Colt 1901 D.A. model 38special 6shot revolver(made in 19010)
Winchester 1894 model 30-30 lever action long rifle, smokeless powder (made in 1907)


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How do you like the Barretta subcompact 40?
> I'm thinking about getting my wife the Sig version.
> ...


Honestly I'm not too crazy about the PX4. I wish I would have bought a Glock 27 or even the 26. I've had a couple FTF's with about a hundred rounds and I bought this one to throw in my leather in the pants holster.... I don't take chances so I decided to carry the LCP instead. It fits in my pocket :laugh:

The H&K is the best pistol by far I have ever shot all around. Not as accurate as the Kimber by a long shot but its a military built weapon and it shows. The Beretta 92fs is my second favorite all time but its too lunky for my taste as far as carrying goes. I know I'm kissing the 9mm's ass a bit but with some good gold dot ammo I'll take it... especially when you consider with my Beretta I'm restricted to 10 rounds and I get 3 more in the H&K.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I've heard the H&K was good. I just don't like the 9mm aspect of it.
1 of the main reason I chose a .45 for my self defense weapon.
the 1911 was just a shoe in after already settling on getting a .45.

my buddy has a Sig 40, it has a 10 round clip. if I recall correctly.
I shot it a few times and loved it.

I'm not to fond of 9mm hand guns. unless your a good shot and can keep your cool, 9mm isn't gonna do much more than make somebody cry.

if a person takes a center mass hit from a .45, its likely to kill them.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I've heard the H&K was good. I just don't like the 9mm aspect of it.
1 of the main reason I chose a .45 for my self defense weapon.
the 1911 was just a shoe in after already settling on getting a .45.

my buddy has a Sig 40, it has a 10 round clip. if I recall correctly.
I shot it a few times and loved it.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I've heard the H&K was good. I just don't like the 9mm aspect of it.
> 1 of the main reason I chose a .45 for my self defense weapon.
> the 1911 was just a shoe in after already settling on getting a .45.
> 
> ...


Look at some ballistics charts... If I shoot you center mass with a speer gold dot 9mm you're dead. The 9mm argument has lost its thunder. The problem with 9mm was never the size it was the high velocity rounds that holepunched everything. Logistically its the best choice by far... especially if you think society will collapse on itself someday (not crazy but when the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Association bought 46,000 rounds of JHP .40 S&W I got nervous).


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

So bullet technology has made the 9mm a competitor? 

Why did NOAA do that?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> So bullet technology has made the 9mm a competitor?
> 
> Why did NOAA do that?


Yeah the 9mm is beast now. The problems before was ammo that just made clean entrance and exit wounds which doesn't do a lot to stop a meth head. 

As for NOAA... Several explanations have been given but I call BS. The national weather service also picked up several thousand .357 mag hollow points. 

Went with the MTX-L gauge for my AFR.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Went with the MTX-L gauge for my AFR.


nice. same 1 I got.
did you install it yet?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> nice. same 1 I got.
> did you install it yet?


Nah just ordered it today. No shipping info yet. ETA...NEVER :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Nah just ordered it today. No shipping info yet. ETA...NEVER :laugh:


Nice. :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Nah just ordered it today. No shipping info yet. ETA...NEVER :laugh:


:laugh:
you'll love it.
i've had mine for some time now.
hasn't failed me yet. (knock on wood)

I went and looked at the DIy I put together.
it was a bit confusing, kinda jumped around in the steps. I don't know what happen.

feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hi, _ I didn't Read all this at - All - BUTT !*

He's My 2 cents : Are the Water and Turbo Oil - Bango Bolts - able to bolt to either Port ?

Was there any possibility a Bango Bolt got mixed in from another car or Turbo Project or 
Mechanic's Draw ? 
( Sounds like there is to Much Oil getting to this Turbo Flooding the Seals & Burning . )
Bango on Motor different then one on Turbo ?

Also :

A small Kink or - Drain - Out Flow line will cause same thing .


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

EngTech1 said:


> He's My 2 cents : Are the Water and Turbo Oil - Bango Bolts - able to bolt to either Port ?
> 
> Was there any possibility a Bango Bolt got mixed in from another car or Turbo Project or
> Mechanic's Draw ?
> ...


He said he found a piston ring in his oil... More than ample cause to effect


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

EngTech1 said:


> He's My 2 cents : Are the Water and Turbo Oil - Bango Bolts - able to bolt to either Port ?
> 
> Was there any possibility a Bango Bolt got mixed in from another car or Turbo Project or
> Mechanic's Draw ?
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, we figured it out though. This is kind of my build/updates thread now. :laugh: 



goscha7452 said:


> He said he found a piston ring in his oil... More than ample cause to effect


No I didn't.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> He said he found a piston ring in his oil... More than ample cause to effect


:facepalm: no no no. His warp speed drive blew out on his turbo. :laugh:



MrSavvy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, we figured it out though. This is kind of my build/updates thread now. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't.


 :laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, we figured it out though. This is kind of my build/updates thread now. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't.


I exaggerated a little but the guy got out of our three way 









MADDNESS has to be Gaga since he got into this last... :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Good thinking :laugh:

Hahaha I was thinking the same thing. Madness is definitely Gaga.



And I'm Andy Sandberg.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to buy a good exhaust clamp. The 3" GHL only came with one good sleeve clamp.
I was looking at buying a v-band clamp. But 42DD, GHL, Milltek, Techtronics, Int Engi, ECS, all of them don't sell 3" clamps. Weird right?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I need to buy a good exhaust clamp. The 3" GHL only came with one good sleeve clamp.
> I was looking at buying a v-band clamp. But 42DD, GHL, Milltek, Techtronics, Int Engi, ECS, all of them don't sell 3" clamps. Weird right?


Yeah that is weird... I wish I had Vband instead of my 3" tri-bolt flanges.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea I mean honestly I would be okay with another sleeve clamp. But I can't even find one of those for 3" exhausts.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Look at how hard this guys VTEC kicked in. Just saw this leaving work.








It's hard to tell but those are hand made stickers on mismatched paint.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope you didn't race him. Any VW would get raped by that beast.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I hope you didn't race him. Any VW would get raped by that beast.


Well my wife was driving the MKV and she drives like a granny... Bumper to bumper traffic and the guy was muggin her car... Lol. 

I wish I would have had my 24v so I could rev it to 5k and let him hear what VR6 combined with magna flow is like :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

hahaha I know that feel bro


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I get my GTI back from the repair shop tomorrow. Having a new hood and bumper and a cracked headlight put in and painted respectively. From a lil fender bender I had like 5 months ago. Next mod is a filter for my Neuspeed pflo along with new exhaust hangers. From there who knows.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looky looky.... It finally came. Of course it did now that I won't have time to install it for two weeks.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Well I get my GTI back from the repair shop tomorrow. Having a new hood and bumper and a cracked headlight put in and painted respectively. From a lil fender bender I had like 5 months ago. Next mod is a filter for my Neuspeed pflo along with new exhaust hangers. From there who knows.


Is that turbo holding up pretty good?


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Looky looky.... It finally came. Of course it did now that I won't have time to install it for two weeks.


I heard you can order russian wives. But I had no idea you could order sex in a box.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

O and yes, the turbo is holding up perfect.

Only bad news I have is the car shop repair. The bumper looks great. But the hood they used is crumpled, has dents, and is painted like sht. And the hood won't close. And the grille is some hong kong ebay knock off.
Needless to say, I'm taking it back to them. Today.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> I heard you can order russian wives. But I had no idea you could order sex in a box.


:laugh:



MrSavvy said:


> O and yes, the turbo is holding up perfect.
> 
> Only bad news I have is the car shop repair. The bumper looks great. But the hood they used is crumpled, has dents, and is painted like sht. And the hood won't close. And the grille is some hong kong ebay knock off.
> Needless to say, I'm taking it back to them. Today.


:thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sex anyone?... Pardon the location of the diverter. I gotta mock up a jig and get some new silicone hose sent. Also I switched back to the 007a.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Mmmm that looks so good. Come to think of it, have I even seen a pic of your mk4?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Mmmm that looks so good. Come to think of it, have I even seen a pic of your mk4?


I gots two of em... The golf is a sleeper for sure


















Don't have any pics of the jetta on my phone


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine is the four door reflex silver golf


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha talk about a sleeper.

I've been thinking lately. Why do car guys like having powerful cars? It's not like we can legally reach top speeds or even go that fast on public roads. haha


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

And then I'm like stfu Cason. We do it cuz we can.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Cason. just notice your sig.:laugh:
Where/when was that?


7452, very nice.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> Haha talk about a sleeper.
> 
> I've been thinking lately. Why do car guys like having powerful cars? It's not like we can legally reach top speeds or even go that fast on public roads. haha


Legally being the key word... Even still it's fun to find back roads with some nice turns and a 65mph limit... They don't say how fast you can get to the speed limit... I think


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Legally being the key word... Even still it's fun to find back roads with some nice turns and a 65mph limit... They don't say how fast you can get to the speed limit... I think


While it doesn't specifically limit how fast you can get to the speed limit, if you do it "too fast" and the fuzz catch you, they can issue a ticket "Exhibition of Speed".


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> While it doesn't specifically limit how fast you can get to the speed limit, if you do it "too fast" and the fuzz catch you, they can issue a ticket "Exhibition of Speed".


Lame. Well hopefully my Golf's bland appearance will keep em off my back.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol, my sig? Click this for the thread. Was too funny.



MÄDDNESSS said:


> While it doesn't specifically limit how fast you can get to the speed limit, if you do it "too fast" and the fuzz catch you, they can issue a ticket "Exhibition of Speed".


Goscha, Maddness doesn't go even 1mph over the speed limit. He's boring.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Lol, my sig? Click this for the thread. Was too funny.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


MrSavvy said:


> Goscha, Maddness doesn't go even 1mph over the speed limit. He's boring.


it is pretty boring have zero marks on my driving record:laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> it is pretty boring have zero marks on my driving record:laugh:


No wonder he stuck with the Frankenturbo :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh and I saw 3 flying hippos today :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw the thing. must be migrating season.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> No wonder he stuck with the Frankenturbo :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Makes sense. :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

you and your Ko3 have no room to talk.










:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> you and your Ko3 have no room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm hmm... My K03 :laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I just realized we're been WAY off topic for more pages than was covered on the topic. hahaha.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

But we'll never get to 1000 posts. They always gotta cockblock


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

we will eventually.


how do you feel about the proposed AWB?


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> we will eventually.
> 
> 
> how do you feel about the proposed AWB?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I've decided im going to get a Phaeton as a DD.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-89K-miles-19.5K-NJ&p=81067280#post81067280


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Omfg. I found my next project car.










1988 MR2.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw one in person at Kroger yesterday. It was bone stock, but the I saw the potential right away. Started researching and I think I'm in love. 

I despise the JDM scene as a whole (with exceptions of course). But the MR2 is so unique I wouldn't have a problem driving it. And I could still show up all the ricers in their civics. Haha


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MR2s are TERRIBLE. Mostly due to their age. And what's so inique about them? Just a step down from the NSX.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> MR2s are TERRIBLE. Mostly due to their age. And what's so inique about them? Just a step down from the NSX.


 Exactly! I want an NSX to have my babies. 

Also, what are you basing your statement off of? Regarding your "terrible" comment. And define "terrible"? In what aspect?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

for the most part, maintenance. A guy I served with had 1 and he was constantly having troubles with the AFR, Boost and vac with the OEM turbo. 
Granted he wasn't into the car scene like we are. But he could not get that damn thing to idle right. But he loved it.:screwy: 

Like I said. Its mostly because all the technology is out dated by, what, 20years now.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> for the most part, maintenance. A guy I served with had 1 and he was constantly having troubles with the AFR, Boost and vac with the OEM turbo.
> Granted he wasn't into the car scene like we are. But he could not get that damn thing to idle right. But he loved it.:screwy:
> 
> Like I said. Its mostly because all the technology is out dated by, what, 20years now.


 True. Remind me though, how old is your MK2?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

That's different. Its a total project and I got it for $500 running. 

You won't fine a running Mr2 for that price. 
.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I'm going to eventually buy another 4G63 powered car. I had a 93 and a 98 GSX and loved both. 

The Evo VIII would be my choice in this day and age though. I enjoy pseudo sleepers so don't worry the wheels wouldn't be neon or anything.

And I would stay far away from the MR2. If you need something with a turbo a DSM is way better (time tested... Asian approved). Hell a first gen MX6 would be a better choice. I had a buddy who had one running low 11's and you'd never have a clue looking at it


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> I think I'm going to eventually buy another 4G63 powered car. I had a 93 and a 98 GSX and loved both.
> 
> The Evo VIII would be my choice in this day and age though. I enjoy pseudo sleepers so don't worry the wheels wouldn't be neon or anything.
> 
> And I would stay far away from the MR2. If you need something with a turbo a DSM is way better (time tested... Asian approved). Hell a first gen MX6 would be a better choice. I had a buddy who had one running low 11's and you'd never have a clue looking at it


 I don't think I could bring myself to drive an Eclipse. It just isn't my style. I do love the Evo 8. 

I've also been considering an RX-7 lately. 

Honestly, the only reason I wouldn't buy a mr2 is the mid engine.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to drive an Eclipse. It just isn't my style. I do love the Evo 8.
> 
> I've also been considering an RX-7 lately.
> 
> Honestly, the only reason I wouldn't buy a mr2 is the mid engine.


 Plenty of other options :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

I see what you did here.  


NOT FUNNY. 


Ok it was funny but still. Bite me. lol


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

the pink one will suit you well... vag.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> the pink one will suit you well... vag.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> I see what you did here.
> 
> 
> NOT FUNNY.
> ...


 I'd likely bite any chick who drives a pink boxster barbie car. 

This kid wants a fiero


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

How bout dis?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

yes. full of win.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely... True story. No bullish. There he was.... My brother had an extremely rare 95' RX7 turbo convertible. 

He was dating the daughter of the concrete vendor who was supplying the project he'd been at for a few months. 

Basically my brother hit it and quit it after about the third time and her dad found out and stepped in. He had one of his drivers load 9 cubic yards (max capacity for most trucks) of 6000 psi high early concrete into a truck. The guy ran over my brothers car and then filled it up with concrete. The chemical reaction of the high early mix caused the paint to literally peel off the car and it was basically a monolith sitting in the parking lot when everybody went to get lunch. 

Talk about a bad day. How do you explain that to the insurance company?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I would sew... or sue?.. whatever. I would sew the f*u*cking sh*i*t out of those guys. 
Then, for good measure, I would suck up to the daughter and bang her 1 more time. Record it and post it on the interwebz.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I would sew... or sue?.. whatever. I would sew the f*u*cking sh*i*t out of those guys.
> Then, for good measure, I would suck up to the daughter and bang her 1 more time. Record it and post it on the interwebz.


 It was in the mid 90's. No YouTube yet. My brother was too big to sue them. They did pay the lump sum if the car to my brother.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Dude that sucks.  I would be beyond pissed.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> My brother was too big to sue them


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


>


 Settled it himself. He's a stand up guy.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> Settled it himself. He's a stand up guy.


 What a good guy.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Settled it himself. He's a stand up guy.


 ooohhh.:thumbup:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MrSavvy said:


> What a good guy.


 Still hit it and quit it like a boss though


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Throwing a couple codes.
p0300, p0301, p1297, p1136, p0507.
Misfiring in 1 cylinder, fuel ratio lean, rpm too high.

It's either my TB still acting up, or a vac leak. Throwing a CEL for once. lol


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> Still hit it and quit it like a boss though


 :laugh:


MrSavvy said:


> Throwing a couple codes.
> p0300, p0301, p1297, p1136, p0507.
> Misfiring in 1 cylinder, fuel ratio lean, rpm too high.
> 
> It's either my TB still acting up, or a vac leak. Throwing a CEL for once. lol


Vac leak and lack of BBS'.


Fix those 2 and you'll be golden.:laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> Vac leak and lack of BBS'.
> ...


I have BBS'. Check my center caps yo.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

only 17s or 18s with clear that code. Not 14s.:laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> only 17s or 18s with clear that code. Not 14s.:laugh:


16's. Get it right.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

subscribed opcorn: kinda hurt this i didnt know about this "secret build thread" but im over it :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

lbandt said:


> subscribed opcorn: kinda hurt this i didnt know about this "secret build thread" but im over it :laugh:


:laugh: just don't tell the other mkiv kids. And this thread is kinda on hold. Trying to organize my finances. Need to sell my Ninja and buy a beater so I can work on my GTI for longer than a weekend.

Oh and welcome :beer:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

secrets safe with me! and good luck with it all :beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> 16's. Get it right.

















Still not 17s or 18s btw.:laugh:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Still not 17s or 18s btw.:laugh:


id run a meaty set of 16's if it were possible to have them clear big brakes


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

lbandt said:


> id run a meaty set of 16's if it were possible to have them clear big brakes


Even if they had some serious stagger, I find it hard to pull off 16s on a mk4.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Even if they had some serious stagger, I find it hard to pull off 16s on a mk4.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


The factory 17 options during the mk4's life do it for me... Notice the super rare 8rex wheels on my golf


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

goscha7452 said:


> The factory 17 options during the mk4's life do it for me... Notice the super rare 8rex wheels on my golf


I like factory 17s.
I'm rolling on Ariettas for my daily wheels.

What are 8rex wheels?


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I like factory 17s.
> I'm rolling on Ariettas for my daily wheels.
> 
> What are 8rex wheels?


^ idk what these are either


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

lbandt said:


> ^ idk what these are either


They only came on the 2004 VR6 GLI. I have Aristos on my GLI now and the 8rexs look so good on the Golf.

this is an example if you dont want to find the pics I posted of my Golf. These are the rarest of MK4 wheels...


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmm. Those look cool. 1st time I've heard of them. I'd still go with Arristos though... I might have to see more pics of these 8rex wheels.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I like factory 17s.
> I'm rolling on Ariettas for my daily wheels.
> 
> What are 8rex wheels?


Yea you're rollin on Ariettas cuz you're too lazy to get your damn STP1's road worthy.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Yea you're rollin on Ariettas cuz you're too lazy to get your damn STP1's road worthy.


Yes an no.
I don't need to get tires for my STP1s. Just got fresh rubber for my Ariettas.
Even if I did have tires I wouldn't roll on them anyway.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Yes an no.
> I don't need to get tires for my STP1s. Just got fresh rubber for my Ariettas.
> Even if I did have tires I wouldn't roll on them anyway.


Why not??? I think they look awesome.

Edit: Don't get me wrong, the ariettas look great too. But I really like stp1's.


edit2 ps: I just can't get this out of my head. For some reason I really really want a smaller car. I guess I want that gokart feel. Like a mx5, rx7, mr2, etc.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

MrSavvy said:


> Why not??? I think they look awesome.
> 
> Edit: Don't get me wrong, the ariettas look great too. But I really like stp1's.
> 
> ...


buy a mini :laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

lbandt said:


> buy a mini :laugh:


Lol I thought about that too. But mini's don't have anything special in the "stance" department. Like, even when "slammed," they don't look too much different from stock. Idk just not my cup of tea.

And yes I know you were half trolling me


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

427 AC Cobra... The ultimate go kart


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Why not??? I think they look awesome.
> 
> Edit: Don't get me wrong, the ariettas look great too. But I really like stp1's.
> 
> ...


I love them too. But I don't like rolling on them every day. all kindas of chips from rock and sh*i*t. Plus, MIRO stopped producing them. So I've become super paranoid that some fool is gonna try to steal them.




lbandt said:


> buy a mini :laugh:


THIS^ 2L, 16V, Super Charge, ALL WHEEL DRIVE! yes. 



goscha7452 said:


> 427 AC Cobra... The ultimate go kart


Or this.
Both are acceptable.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

goscha7452 said:


> 427 AC Cobra... The ultimate go kart


lmao riight. you wanna fund that for me? I'd be more inclined to buy a Ferrari 458 before a 427 AC Cobra. More my style.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I love them too. But I don't like rolling on them every day. all kindas of chips from rock and sh*i*t. Plus, MIRO stopped producing them. So I've become super paranoid that some fool is gonna try to steal them.


Why the hell do you think I want you to put them on your gti? How can I steal them if they're in your apt. :screwy:



> THIS^ 2L, 16V, Super Charge, ALL WHEEL DRIVE! yes.
> 
> 
> > Seriously? You won't let me buy an MR2, but a mini is acceptable?? I'm seriously surprised you would go for a mini.
> ...


I wish I could afford one.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> I'd be more inclined to buy a Ferrari 458 before a 427 AC Cobra. *More my style.*


By this do you mean, "I have a tiny penis. But don't mind that, look at how much $$$$$ I have!"?:laugh:


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> By this do you mean, "I have a tiny penis. But don't mind that, look at how much $$$$$ I have!"?:laugh:


Lol dude. No way in hell you can tell me the 458 looks anything less than amazing.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Lol dude. No way in hell you can tell me the 458 looks anything less than amazing.


I never said it didn't look amazing.


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I never said it didn't look amazing.


Ok then haha.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

goscha7452 said:


> 427 AC Cobra... The ultimate go kart


^ worst go cart ever










also id never waste money on a ferarri... id boost the hell outa a civic before i did that lol and itd probs be faster than the ferarri :thumbup:

and ya im cool like carl meow







#firevortex hahaha


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

lbandt said:


> ^ worst go cart ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I have to get on this Firevortex bandwagen.

And if I had $250k to spend on a car, I wouldn't actually buy a car worth that much. Same as you, I'd pimp the shiet out of a >$30k car.


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha I have to get on this Firevortex bandwagen.
> 
> And if I had $250k to spend on a car, I wouldn't actually buy a car worth that much. Same as you, I'd pimp the shiet out of a >$30k car.


ya you do man. all the kwel kids are doin it  it highlights all your posts as well. its handy


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

MrSavvy said:


> Hahaha I have to get on this Firevortex bandwagen.


yes you do. Its free and it only took my laptop a few seconds to download. literally a few seconds.



MrSavvy said:


> And if I had $250k to spend on a car, I wouldn't actually buy a car worth that much. Same as you, I'd pimp the shiet out of a >$30k car.


atta boy.:laugh:


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------

